# More online dating observations



## vraiblonde

Why didn't that guy wink back at you?  Perhaps he's dead.

I just saw an old friend of mine on Zoosk - he's been gone for a couple years now.  Sorry ladies.

I met a guy over the weekend (in the dirt world, not online) who was funny, sexy, intelligent, knows how to play and has the money to further that aim.  Today I saw his online dating profile and I'd have passed him right by if I hadn't recognized him.  Curious how many other terrific guys I'm rejecting out of hand because their profiles don't do them justice.

Please.  I beg you.  No more pictures of you with your kids.  Or worse, pictures of JUST your kids.

Ditto that on using "PopPop" or "Grampy" as a screen name.

And while I'm begging, mother of god PLEASE!  No more selfies of you shirtless in the bathroom mirror.  Shirtless while playing volleyball or on a boat or doing something else where underclothed is appropriate, yes.  In the bathroom mirror, no.

In fact, no obvious selfies at all.  They make you look pathetic, lonely, and desperate, like nobody else ever wanted to take a picture of you.

Posting your wedding pictures on a dating site is an interesting psychological tell.  Let's talk about why you're not getting any responses...  

I also don't want to see what you looked like 10 years and 50 pounds ago.

This thing has been fascinating, exhausting, frustrating, and surprisingly fun.


----------



## GWguy

> In fact, no obvious selfies at all. They make you look pathetic, lonely, and desperate, like nobody else ever wanted to take a picture of you.




But....   if I don't take selfies, I won't have any pictures at all....   :sosad:


----------



## kwillia

I found it interesting to hear about online dating from my brother's perspective.  Just when he was about to throw in the towel, he met the perfect woman for him... and we, his family, love love love her too.

One of his pet peeves was when women would automatically dismiss him because he does not have a college degree.  In no way, shape or form does him not having a college degree define his intelligence level nor his income.


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> But....   if I don't take selfies, I won't have any pictures at all....   :sosad:



Awww... ignore her... We love your selfies of your white sneaks...


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> But....   if I don't take selfies, I won't have any pictures at all....   :sosad:



Come to Vrai    I will take a picture of you doing something fun so you look like you have a life and will be more desirable to women who like to walk on the beach with their soulmate.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> One of his pet peeves was when women would automatically dismiss him because he does not have a college degree.  In no way, shape or form does him not having a college degree define his intelligence level nor his income.



I don't even look at their education or income level.  I look at their photo.  If it doesn't trigger my gag reflex, I look to see if they have anything interesting to say.  If they aren't socially retarded, I send them a wink.

And I am fully aware that I'm rejecting someone who may be perfect for me simply because he doesn't photograph well and can't string a coherent sentence together.  The hazards of cyber butt-scoping.

The guy I reference above, who I'd have passed by if I didn't know him?  His main photo - the one that jumps out and grabs you by the hair, then drags you off to his virtual cave - should either be showcasing his gorgeous blue eyes or showing him on stage playing guitar.

Another friend of mine is on there and his photo makes him look like unapproachable intimidating Biff Malibu, which could not be further from who he is.  It's a great shot and he's handsome as hell but he's going to attract Barbie Dingbat and turn off the kind of women he really likes.

I see a future career as a professional online dating profile consultant...


----------



## mv_princess

vraiblonde said:


> *I see a future career as a professional online dating profile consultant...*


 
If I ever need to turn mine back on, this means I can come to you for advice right??


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I see a future career as a professional online dating profile consultant...



I think you would be great at it and I also think it is a service much needed.. my bro is very multi-faceted and an extremely unique character to say the least.. he had the hardest time trying to get his pic/profile in a state that was even close to giving an inkling as to who we really was, what he really brought to the table and what he was really looking for in a woman.


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> I don't even look at their education or income level.  I look at their photo.  If it doesn't trigger my gag reflex, I look to see if they have anything interesting to say.  If they aren't socially retarded, I send them a wink.
> 
> And I am fully aware that I'm rejecting someone who may be perfect for me simply because he doesn't photograph well and can't string a coherent sentence together.  The hazards of cyber butt-scoping.
> 
> The guy I reference above, who I'd have passed by if I didn't know him?  His main photo - the one that jumps out and grabs you by the hair, then drags you off to his virtual cave - should either be showcasing his gorgeous blue eyes or showing him on stage playing guitar.
> 
> Another friend of mine is on there and his photo makes him look like unapproachable intimidating Biff Malibu, which could not be further from who he is.  It's a great shot and he's handsome as hell but he's going to attract Barbie Dingbat and turn off the kind of women he really likes.
> 
> I see a future career as a professional online dating profile consultant...



I can see myself being that exact same way if I ever turned to online dating....

"His chin looks funny"
"WTF is that thing that he is wearing"
"Your mom shouldn't be your best friend.  Weird alert"
"I can't deal with a ####ed up grill"
"Holy ####, why don't you have a shirt on"

etc, etc, etc....


----------



## vraiblonde

mv_princess said:


> If I ever need to turn mine back on, this means I can come to you for advice right??



Absolutely.  I will showcase you to your best possible advantage, with an eye toward attracting the type of men who interest you.


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> If they aren't socially retarded, I send them a wink.


----------



## kwillia

JeJeTe said:


> I can see myself being that exact same way if I ever turned to online dating....
> 
> "His chin looks funny"
> "WTF is that thing that he is wearing"
> "Your mom shouldn't be your best friend.  Weird alert"
> "I can't deal with a ####ed up grill"
> "Holy ####, why don't you have a shirt on"
> 
> etc, etc, etc....


And based on that I am positive you would miss out on a lot of really great guys.


----------



## vraiblonde

The ones that get me are the guys who say they have two or three kids who are the focus of their lives and take up all of their time.

Um, so why are you on a dating site?


----------



## Im_Me

For my profile I culled through many many photos of me that looked like me and picked the ones where I accidentally looked better (they were recent, but just got me in the right light, or whatever).  I was always afraid that a date would see me and wonder if I was really the same person.  

In fact I had a date like that (Vrai knows who I mean).  His main profile photo was obviously him, but better.  I was always waiting for him to look like that picture.  We dated for three months and he never did.  .

Wasn't there a Seinfeld where he dated a woman that was pretty sometimes and really plain others?


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> The ones that get me are the guys who say they have two or three kids who are the focus of their lives and take up all of their time.
> 
> Um, so why are you on a dating site?



Same reason as the guys who say they like cats, long walks on the beach, wine tasting, conversing in complete sentences and chick flicks. 

Same reason as women who say they like sports, motorcycles, shooting and Dirty Harry movies; looking for the right bait.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> I see a future career as a professional online dating profile consultant...



*bomb maker*


----------



## JeJeTe

kwillia said:


> And based on that I am positive you would miss out on a lot of really great guys.



I probably would.  That's why I don't think I could do online.  I'm too judgemental and I'll pick it all apart.


----------



## Hank

I like titanium legs, bad back tattoos, little white kittens and a chick that can rock Southern Maryland and the World!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> The ones that get me are the guys who say they have two or three kids who are the focus of their lives and take up all of their time.
> 
> Um, so why are you on a dating site?


See... this is a perfect example as to why I wouldn't want my daughter to wait until her 30s to start to seriously look for her life-mate.  And a lot of you gave me crap for that in another thread.

A lot of guys who would probably be really great candidates as her life-mate would be less great saddled down with exes and/or children from other relationships.  I'm not saying they aren't still really great guys... I'm saying that they are less great because they are going for round 2 (or more) whereas she would be going for round 1.

Ideally his entire focus, income, future, etc. should be on building a life with her rather than only being able to bring some of that to the table. Get what I'm trying to say...


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> See... this is a perfect example as to why I wouldn't want my daughter to wait until her 30s to start to seriously look for her life-mate.  And a lot of you gave me crap for that in another thread.
> 
> A lot of guys who would probably be really great candidates as her life-mate would be less great saddled down with exes and/or children from other relationships.  I'm not saying they aren't still really great guys... I'm saying that they are less great because they are going for round 2 (or more) whereas she would be going for round 1.
> 
> Ideally his entire focus, income, future, etc. should be on building a life with her rather than only being able to bring some of that to the table. Get what I'm trying to say...



I actually do.   My husband has a son from a previous relationship.  It seems like a lot of my first-time experiences with my son are something he has already done... I have gotten used to it but I always felt I was more excited for everything because he had already been through it once with his first son. 

Oh... but I don't think he is less great because of it...


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Get what I'm trying to say...



Absolutely.  They would never share that "first" excitement - first child, first home,  first wedding, first honeymoon (not in that order).  There would always be another woman who gave that to him.


----------



## vraiblonde

JeJeTe said:


> I probably would.  That's why I don't think I could do online.  I'm too judgemental and I'll pick it all apart.



Right because who doesn't want a guy with a weird chin and screwed up teeth who dresses like a hobo and still lives with his mother?


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> Right because who doesn't want a guy with a weird chin and screwed up teeth who dresses like a hobo and still lives with his mother?


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Right because who doesn't want a guy with a weird chin and screwed up teeth who dresses like a hobo and still lives with his mother?



But, he said he was a French model.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Another friend of mine is on there and his photo makes him look like unapproachable intimidating Biff Malibu, which could not be further from who he is.  It's a great shot and he's handsome as hell but he's going to attract Barbie Dingbat and turn off the kind of women he really likes.


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> Right because who doesn't want a guy with a weird chin and screwed up teeth who dresses like a hobo and still lives with his mother?


----------



## mv_princess

vraiblonde said:


> Absolutely.  I will showcase you to your best possible advantage, with an eye toward attracting the type of men who interest you.


Awesome!! If the need happens to open back up again I will be calling!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Right because who doesn't want a guy with a weird chin and screwed up teeth who dresses like a hobo and still lives with his mother?



Oh my.... I wasn't thinking ALL of those things would be attributed to ONE guy.... but when you put it that way...


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> .
> 
> Please. I beg you. No more pictures of you with your kids. Or worse, pictures of JUST your kids.
> 
> .


 
See, I didn't mind that at all. :shrug:  Makes them seem less douchebaggy.  

Doesn't matter anymore anyway, I reluctantly signed up for an awful dating sight and found an awesome man with awesome kids.   My mind has been changed about online dating.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> Oh my.... I wasn't thinking ALL of those things would be attributed to ONE guy.... but when you put it that way...



And those are probably his nice qualities.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> Makes them seem less douchebaggy.



It has the opposite effect on me but I'm at a different stage in my life than you are.  I don't want to be hampered by anyone's kids, plus I'm not interested in their family man side because I won't be needing that.  



> found an awesome man with awesome kids.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> But, he said he was a French model.



Which means he also has repellent BO.  Yum yum.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> It has the opposite effect on me but I'm at a different stage in my life than you are.  I don't want to be hampered by anyone's kids, plus I'm not interested in their family man side because I won't be needing that.


But see... this is why all men with kids should NOT heed the advice you gave in your first post.  You really do need to know when a guy's focus IS his kids and that he WILL be bringing them along on dates and you WILL be expected to be a part of their lives too because he needs women like you to not wink if that really is going to be an issue. 

You'll need to take this into consideration when you are helping guys construct their profiles... you'd rather know you two are on the same page before you 'wink' and so would he...


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> It has the opposite effect on me but I'm at a different stage in my life than you are.  I don't want to be hampered by anyone's kids, plus I'm not interested in their family man side because I won't be needing that.



Yeah, but if he is good with kids there is a side of him that carries over into the boyfriend/girlfriend side.  Probably a whole lot less likely to do stupid things to piss you off, not as self-centered as a single guy.


----------



## withrespect

GWguy said:


> Yeah, but if he is *good with kids* there is a side of him that carries over into the boyfriend/girlfriend side.  Probably a whole lot *less likely to do stupid things to piss you off*, not as self-centered as a single guy.



This is so not true.   This is horse shiit.


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> Yeah, but if he is good with kids there is a side of him that carries over into the boyfriend/girlfriend side.  Probably a whole lot less likely to do stupid things to piss you off, not as self-centered as a single guy.


 I read her post as saying she is at a point in life where she wants to date a man not a man and his kids. If she goes away for a weekend she doesn't expect to need to book more than one room so the kids have a room too. If he's coming over for movie night and steaks on the grill she doesn't expect to have to pick a family oriented movie and pick up a pack of hotdogs for the grill too. If she wants to make a booty call she doesn't expect to have to wait for him to find a sitter first, etc.


----------



## kwillia

I'm giggling at the memory of the time a certain forumite would have been happy to have had a current picture to have worked with so she would have known the blind date she was going to meet didn't have any teefs.


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> I'm giggling at the memory of the time a certain forumite would have been happy to have had a current picture to have worked with so she would have known the blind date she was going to meet didn't have any teefs.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> But see... this is why all men with kids should NOT heed the advice you gave in your first post.  You really do need to know when a guy's focus IS his kids and that he WILL be bringing them along on dates and you WILL be expected to be a part of their lives too because he needs women like you to not wink if that really is going to be an issue.
> 
> You'll need to take this into consideration when you are helping guys construct their profiles... you'd rather know you two are on the same page before you 'wink' and so would he...



Oh I completely agree - truth in advertising.    BUT!  Those sites are open to the masses and anyone in the world could be looking at your profile.  I may be jaded and cynical because I've been doing this forum thing for so long, but it doesn't seem like a good idea to post pics of your cutie pie pre-teen daughter on your online dating profile.

Kids are a turnoff for *me*, but it also shows poor judgment.  They can say they have kids at home and leave it at that.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Which means he also has repellent BO.  Yum yum.



Keeps the mosquitos away!


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> But, he said he was a French model.


Bonejur!


----------



## vraiblonde

Think about it this way:

If some stranger on the internet emailed you out of the blue and asked you to send them pictures of your kids, would you do it?


----------



## JeJeTe

Vince said:


> Bonejur!



Freudian slip?


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Think about it this way:
> 
> If some stranger on the internet emailed you out of the blue and asked you to send them pictures of your kids, would you do it?



Hellz no!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Hellz no!!!



Exactly.


----------



## Vince

JeJeTe said:


> Freudian slip?


Apparently, you never saw the commercial.


----------



## JeJeTe

So question...why would you need more than 1 photo on your dating site?  

It's not like Facebook or Instagram where you are sharing photos with people you actually know.  :shrug:  Wouldn't you just need a photo that got the point across of what you looked like?

I'm asking this having never been on a dating site.....


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Think about it this way:
> 
> If some stranger on the internet emailed you out of the blue and asked you to send them pictures of your kids, would you do it?



Oh! I had no idea that's what you were getting at... I've never browsed a dating site so it never crossed my mind they'd be putting up a bunch of pics of their kids...   I gotcha now...


----------



## JeJeTe

Vince said:


> Apparently, you never saw the commercial.



Which one?


----------



## vraiblonde

JeJeTe said:


> So question...why would you need more than 1 photo on your dating site?



I like to see a couple different shots.  One good pic could be a fluke or 20 years old.


----------



## Roman

You'll probably guess by my post that I'm OLD, but the on-line dating thing would really scare me. You hear all kinds of weird stories of terrible things that happen. People can say anything on the net to pump themselves up, but they might be a Jeffrey Dalmer IRL! I will say that my Sister found the man of her dreams on-line, and they've been married 12 years, and still going strong.


----------



## Dye Tied

JeJeTe said:


> So question...why would you need more than 1 photo on your dating site?
> 
> It's not like Facebook or Instagram where you are sharing photos with people you actually know.  :shrug:  Wouldn't you just need a photo that got the point across of what you looked like?
> 
> I'm asking this having never been on a dating site.....



I have seen one person with 30. Overkill.


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> I like to see a couple different shots.  One good pic could be a fluke or 20 years old.



Ah gotcha.


----------



## JeJeTe

Dye Tied said:


> I have seen one person with 30. Overkill.



I swear that just went through my mind....well a few is ok but if they have too many then that might lead me to think they are either way too full of themselves or very insecure.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Exactly.


And if someone did start to ask, that would be my red flag to run like my hair was on fire.



Vince said:


> Apparently, you never saw the commercial.



No, you spelled Bonjour wrong.


----------



## kwillia

Roman said:


> You'll probably guess by my post that I'm OLD, but the on-line dating thing would really scare me. You hear all kinds of weird stories of terrible things that happen. People can say anything on the net to pump themselves up, but they might be a Jeffrey Dalmer IRL! I will say that my Sister found the man of her dreams on-line, and they've been married 12 years, and still going strong.


Yeah, but Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dalmer found their victims without the use of the internet so I don't think that theory holds much water...:shrug:

I see dating sites as simply another tool for becoming aware of other available people in your area.  I believe have a much better chance finding someone with your same interests by browsing online dating pools than you do stumbling upon someone on a bar stool, church pew or pushing a grocery cart...:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

JeJeTe said:


> Which one?


----------



## BadGirl

Dye Tied said:


> I have seen one person with 30. Overkill.



But in all of those 30 photos, did the dude have his teeth in his mouth, or were they in a jar on his nightstand?


----------



## JeJeTe

jazz lady said:


>



####ing blocked.  

I'll look when I get home.

Thanks for looking it up.


----------



## Dye Tied

BadGirl said:


> But in all of those 30 photos, did the dude have his teeth in his mouth, or were they in a jar on his nightstand?



It's a female friend of mine trying to hook a rich guy. Her criteria includes a high salary.


----------



## Hank

Dye Tied said:


> It's a female friend of mine trying to hook a rich guy. Her criteria includes a high salary.



Oh, how kunty of her....


----------



## RoseRed

BadGirl said:


> But in all of those 30 photos, did the dude have his teeth in his mouth, or were they in a jar on his nightstand?



Or were they wooden?


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> No, you spelled Bonjour wrong.


  No I didn't.  I was trying to make it sound like the guy on the commercial.  I failed.


----------



## JeJeTe

Dye Tied said:


> It's a female friend of mine trying to hook a rich guy. Her criteria includes a high salary.



I've seen commercials for a site called sugardaddy.com.


----------



## Dye Tied

Hank said:


> Oh, how kunty of her....



Faux snob. How can she like someone if he only makes $250K and up?


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> Yeah, but if he is good with kids there is a side of him that carries over into the boyfriend/girlfriend side.  Probably a whole lot less likely to do stupid things to piss you off, not as self-centered as a single guy.



Foxhound is a single guy without  children and he is farrr from self centered.  

In fact, one thing about him that was very hard for me to get used to is "it's all about me".  Not him.  Not my kids.  Moi.


----------



## JeJeTe

Dye Tied said:


> Faux snob. How can she like someone if he only makes $250K and up?



Diamonds and a maid help.


----------



## Baja28

I can't believe people actually put their salaries on there.  The only thing more obnoxious than asking what someone makes is telling them what you make.


----------



## mv_princess

Baja28 said:


> I can't believe people actually put their salaries on there.  The only thing more obnoxious than asking what someone makes is telling them what you make.


But you told me


----------



## belvak

Dye Tied said:


> I have seen one person with 30. Narcissist.



:fixed:



Vince said:


> No I didn't.  I was trying to make it sound like the guy on the commercial.  I failed.



I knew what you meant!


----------



## withrespect

Baja28 said:


> I can't believe people actually put their salaries on there.  The only thing more obnoxious than asking what someone makes is telling them what you make.



How much do you make, Baja? 

I make...


----------



## mv_princess

withrespect said:


> How much do you make, Baja?
> 
> I make...


He told me he made


----------



## Baja28

mv_princess said:


> But you told me


I knew you weren't material and would like me anyway... 





withrespect said:


> How much do you make, Baja?


Brazillians


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> How much do you make, Baja? :



He makes bitches wet!


----------



## withrespect

Hank said:


> He makes bitches wet!


----------



## mv_princess

Baja28 said:


> I knew you weren't material and would like me anyway...


Damn right


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

kwillia said:


> Yeah, but Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dalmer found their victims without the use of the internet so I don't think that theory holds much water...:shrug:
> 
> _I see dating sites as simply another tool for becoming aware of other available people in your area_.  I believe have a much better chance finding someone with your same interests by browsing online dating pools than you do stumbling upon someone on a bar stool, church pew or pushing a grocery cart...:shrug:



To expound upon that; you can use the dating site to communicate meeting in a public place; not 'your place or mine.' By meeting in public, you either get stood up, or, if things go well, there is less worry; usually for the ladies; of being abducted etc..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Hank said:


> He makes bitches wet!



Duh.  He has a boat and he pushes them overboard.


----------



## jazz lady

Chasey_Lane said:


> Duh.  He has a boat and he pushes them overboard.


----------



## acommondisaster

vraiblonde said:


> Oh I completely agree - truth in advertising.    BUT!  Those sites are open to the masses and anyone in the world could be looking at your profile.  I may be jaded and cynical because I've been doing this forum thing for so long, but it doesn't seem like a good idea to post pics of your cutie pie pre-teen daughter on your online dating profile.
> 
> Kids are a turnoff for *me*, but it also shows poor judgment.  They can say they have kids at home and leave it at that.



Nope, it's not poor judgement. If the kids mean enough to him to put them as a major part of his profile, then he's not the right guy for you. Better to pass the guy up when you're at the looking at the pictures stage than find you've wasted effort on a guy who puts his kiddos above all else. Or that he's wasted time on someone who's not going to be interested in spending time with him and his kids.

And on another note. Guys: You don't look sexy in that ballcap. Seriously. Don't wear one in your picture.


----------



## Baja28

Chasey_Lane said:


> Duh.  He has a boat and he pushes them overboard.


You're still not over that??  

I said I was sorry!


----------



## Bann

Chasey_Lane said:


> Duh.  He has a boat and he pushes them overboard.


----------



## kom526

kwillia said:


> I'm giggling at the memory of the time a certain forumite would have been happy to have had a current picture to have worked with so she would have known the blind date she was going to meet didn't have any teefs.





Dye Tied said:


>



I saw this and said, "Awwnoshediint"


----------



## Dakota

kwillia said:


> Yeah, but Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dalmer found their victims without the use of the internet so I don't think that theory holds much water...:shrug:



That is because Al Gore hadn't invented the internet yet.


----------



## kom526

Don't sweat it Baja, my LW saw through my Biff Malibu, you'll find one to see through yours.


----------



## vraiblonde

acommondisaster said:


> And on another note. Guys: You don't look sexy in that ballcap. Seriously. Don't wear one in your picture.



That is absolutely not true.  For the right woman (me, for example) a ballcap (or even better, a cowboy hat) is an instant aphrodisiac.  If he wants slinky Cosmo chick, no.  But if he wanted her he wouldn't be wearing the ballcap in the first place.


----------



## acommondisaster

Cowboy hats are a far sight sexier than ball caps.


----------



## withrespect

acommondisaster said:


> Cowboy hats are a far sight sexier than ball caps.



And belt buckles...   My husband wears belt buckles and I am always  

I also like when guys wear boots... like work boots with jeans...  

I think one of the worst turn-offs that I remember with dating is when a guy would wear too much cologne.    I would feel like I needed to get away from the cloud of Cool Water or Diesel Fuel... (Or whatever he was wearing)


----------



## mv_princess

vraiblonde said:


> That is absolutely not true.  For the right woman (me, for example) a ballcap (or even better, a cowboy hat) is an instant aphrodisiac.  If he wants slinky Cosmo chick, no.  But if he wanted her he wouldn't be wearing the ballcap in the first place.


 A man in a good ol' ballcap.....mm mm mm nothin' better!!


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> That is absolutely not true.  For the right woman (me, for example) a ballcap (or even better, a cowboy hat) is an instant aphrodisiac.  If he wants slinky Cosmo chick, no.  But if he wanted her he wouldn't be wearing the ballcap in the first place.



  Sometimes they look way better in a ballcap than bare headed.




withrespect said:


> And belt buckles...   My husband wears belt buckles and I am always
> 
> I also like when guys wear boots... like work boots with jeans...
> 
> I think one of the worst turn-offs that I remember with dating is when a guy would wear too much cologne.    I would feel like I needed to get away from the cloud of Cool Water or Diesel Fuel... (Or whatever he was wearing)



Work boots with jeans....sigh....


----------



## GURPS

acommondisaster said:


> And on another note. Guys: You don't look sexy in that ballcap. Seriously. Don't wear one in your picture.





but, but, but ... you would see we were bald ... 


[I still have my hair]


do they were it backwards as well .... dooood ... brah ....


----------



## ftcret

(Had to read through 10 pages to see if anyone already did it...)





vraiblonde said:


> ...  I look at their photo.  If it doesn't trigger my gag reflex, I look to see if they have anything interesting to say. ..QUOTE]
> 
> Are you on Adult Friend Finder??


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> I'm giggling at the memory of the time a certain forumite would have been happy to have had a current picture to have worked with so she would have known the blind date she was going to meet didn't have any teefs.



2 different dates last year. One guy showed up on the first date wearing crocs. 

Different guy on a second date and he shows up wearing Crocs and shortie socks.


----------



## mv_princess

Dye Tied said:


> 2 different dates last year. One guy showed up on the first date wearing crocs.
> 
> Different guy on a second date and he shows up wearing Crocs and shortie socks.


You know...on our date I wore crocs too


----------



## Dye Tied

mv_princess said:


> You know...on our date I wore crocs too



Mickey Mouse ones, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mv_princess

Dye Tied said:


> Mickey Mouse ones, if I remember correctly.


That's right!! Sad I don't have them to show off anymore


----------



## withrespect

mv_princess said:


> That's right!! Sad I don't have them to show off anymore



How about we MAKE some 

New art project.  


We can add GLITTER!!!


----------



## mv_princess

withrespect said:


> How about we MAKE some
> 
> New art project.
> 
> 
> We can add GLITTER!!!


Aw shucks! I am WAY on board with this! 

That and I need glitter tights!


----------



## belvak

Chasey_Lane said:


> Duh.  He has a boat and he pushes them overboard.





Baja28 said:


> You're still not over that??
> 
> I said I was sorry!


----------



## withrespect

mv_princess said:


> Aw shucks! I am WAY on board with this!
> 
> That and I need glitter tights!







That'll be $59.95... Plus tax.


----------



## mv_princess

withrespect said:


> View attachment 96926
> 
> 
> That'll be $59.95... Plus tax.


I will pay you two dollars, and give you a hug. Final offer


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> How about we MAKE some
> 
> New art project.
> 
> 
> We can add GLITTER!!!



I can't think of one thing that glitter doesn't make better!


----------



## withrespect

mv_princess said:


> I will pay you two dollars, and give you a hug. Final offer



Close enough.


----------



## mv_princess

withrespect said:


> Close enough.


Awesome


----------



## withrespect

mv_princess said:


> Awesome



You should receive your beautiful shoes in 3 to 6 business months.


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> 2 different dates last year. One guy showed up on the first date wearing crocs.
> 
> Different guy on a second date and he shows up wearing Crocs and shortie socks.



Vrai... make sure you have guys state whether or not they own Crocs when you teach them how to update their profiles...


----------



## mv_princess

withrespect said:


> You should receive your beautiful shoes in 3 to 6 business months.


A kiss on the cheek and you get them to me before Sept 22


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Vrai... make sure you have guys state whether or not they own Crocs when you teach them how to update their profiles...



That is no longer a disqualification. My most red neck, Harley, guns, beer swilling guy/guy pal has crocs. He even wears them on the bike sometimes. Now, they are cammo but, still... 

And does the bald thing, too. I can't imagine him with hair and when she shows the wedding pics I always ask, "Previous marriage?"


----------



## withrespect

mv_princess said:


> A kiss on the cheek and you get them to me before Sept 22



Fine.


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> 2 different dates last year. One guy showed up on the first date wearing crocs.
> 
> Different guy on a second date and he shows up wearing Crocs and shortie socks.


Was this the one without socks?


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> That is no longer a disqualification. My most red neck, Harley, guns, beer swilling guy/guy pal has crocs. He even wears them on the bike sometimes. Now, they are cammo but, still...
> 
> And does the bald thing, too. I can't imagine him with hair and when she shows the wedding pics I always ask, "Previous marriage?"


A woman has the right to know whether or not he owns Crocs before she waste her time winking at him.


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> Was this the one without socks?


----------



## Dye Tied

Larry Gude said:


> That is no longer a disqualification. My most red neck, Harley, guns, beer swilling guy/guy pal has crocs. He even wears them on the bike sometimes. Now, they are cammo but, still...
> 
> And does the bald thing, too. I can't imagine him with hair and when she shows the wedding pics I always ask, "Previous marriage?"



Then YOU date him.


----------



## Larry Gude

Dye Tied said:


> Then YOU date him.



Not my speed. He drinks cheap beer.  

Plus, point being everyone has crocs now.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> A woman has the right to know whether or not he owns Crocs before she waste her time winking at him.



I am here to help;  Yes. He has crocs. We all do now.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> I am here to help;  Yes. He has crocs. We all do now.


No. Not everybody has Crocs nor does everyone find them acceptable especially on a full grown man.... but you keep on telling yourself that if it helps you sleep at night...


----------



## Dye Tied

Larry Gude said:


> Not my speed. He drinks cheap beer.
> 
> Plus, point being everyone has crocs now.



 Oh, no they don't. Disqualified!


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> I am here to help;  Yes. He has crocs. *We all do now*.



Here, Lar.... go ahead and put these on your Christmas wish list... you are but one step away from them now.


----------



## withrespect

Larry Gude said:


> I am here to help;  Yes. He has crocs. We all do now.



My husband has not, nor will he ever, wear or own crocs.


----------



## Larry Gude

Dye Tied said:


> Oh, no they don't. Disqualified!



Any guy who doesn't have a pair by now is, a, either lying about it or, b, is a puss because he's afraid of what people will say about his footwear. 

They're light, easy to put on and comfortable. We used to resist this because they were so freaking ghey. However, they're light, easy to put on and comfortable. 

And come in cammo. And with fake leather tops.


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


> My husband has not, nor will he ever, wear or own crocs.



Yeah, right. 

I used to say that.


----------



## withrespect

Larry Gude said:


> Any guy who doesn't have a pair by now is, a, either lying about it or, b, is a puss because he's afraid of what people will say about his footwear.
> 
> They're light, easy to put on and comfortable. We used to resist this because they were so freaking ghey. However, they're light, easy to put on and comfortable.
> 
> And come in cammo. And with fake leather tops.



 Pull yourself together and turn in your man card right now.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Any guy who doesn't have a pair by now is, a, either lying about it or, b, is a puss because he's afraid of what people will say about his footwear.
> 
> They're light, easy to put on and comfortable. We used to resist this because they were so freaking ghey. However, they're light, easy to put on and comfortable.
> 
> And come in cammo. And with fake leather tops.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Here, Lar.... go ahead and put these on your Christmas wish list... you are but one step away from them now.



  Keep working it. 

Even my uber redneck pal, who is a welder, had a pair. Not quite as stylish as the pair you'd like to see me in but, none the less...


----------



## Dye Tied

Larry Gude said:


> Any guy who doesn't have a pair by now is, a, either lying about it or, b, is a puss because he's afraid of what people will say about his footwear.
> 
> They're light, easy to put on and comfortable. We used to resist this because they were so freaking ghey. However, they're light, easy to put on and comfortable.
> 
> And come in cammo. And with fake leather tops.



I can see you wearing those in a greenhouse, easy to hose off. But on a first date? REALLY? 

And if I ever find any in a man's closet, they will mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


> Pull yourself together and turn in your man card right now.



Hey, I'm sorry. I don't make the rules. That one changed. 

:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Keep working it.
> 
> Even my uber redneck pal, who is a welder, had a pair. Not quite as stylish as the pair you'd like to see me in but, none the less...



Wait... you dress like that "are you checking me out" dude now too...dontchu...


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> Wait... you dress like that "are you checking me out" dude now too...dontchu...



"Metro-sexual"


----------



## Larry Gude

Dye Tied said:


> I can see you wearing those in a greenhouse, easy to hose off. But on a first date? REALLY?
> 
> And if I ever find any in a man's closet, they will mysteriously disappear.



Interesting you should say that; They SUCK in the greenhouse. Something about them, they are slippery as snail snot in a bucket pig guts in the hot sun. Little bit of water and ...whooopsie!!!! It's a testament to my incredible balance, athleticism and the fact that I usually have a beer in each hand, for balance, that I have not busted my ass to this point.


----------



## Larry Gude

Dye Tied said:


> And if I ever find any in a man's closet, they will mysteriously disappear.



Now you're losing it. What real man ever puts his shoes in a closet? For that matter, what real guy knows where it is?


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Wait... you dress like that "are you checking me out" dude now too...dontchu...



I am the guy in the Southern Comfort commercial; whatever is comfortable.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


>



Funny you should say that. My gal got me to try them on. Then bought 'em for me.


----------



## RoseRed

I do NOT own crocs.


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


> "Metro-sexual"



Yeah. That's me.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> I do NOT own crocs.



You're not a real man.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> You're not a real man.



:detachablepenis:


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> "Metro-sexual"



MetroNeck..... part metrosexual, part redneck.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> :detachablepenis:



Good thing. You wouldn't know what to do with it. If you did, you'd have crocs.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> crocs.



:toppick:


----------



## Dye Tied

Larry Gude said:


> Funny you should say that. My gal got me to try them on. Then bought 'em for me.



That was so other women would not look at you


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> That was so other women would not look at you


----------



## migtig

The giant and I were on the same online dating website, before we met irl, and were never matched with each other.  :shrug:

I think online dating can have the potential of limiting your opportunity of meeting the right person.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Funny you should say that. My gal got me to try them on. Then bought 'em for me.


Meh... it's a cheaper way to keep the wimmons away than putting a ring on your finger.


----------



## Larry Gude

Dye Tied said:


> That was so other women would not look at you



More look at me now than ever before. 


They say, "Look at that fat ####er in the cammo speedo with the Southern Comfort and the pink bunny crocs!!! WTF???? He's so awesome, his woman is trying to camouflage him!!!"


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> More look at me now than ever before.
> 
> 
> They say, "Look at that fat ####er in the cammo speedo with the Southern Comfort and the pink bunny crocs!!! WTF???? He's so awesome, his woman is trying to camouflage him!!!"



They are laughing at you.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Meh... it's a cheaper way to keep the wimmons away than putting a ring on your finger.



Yup. That or they're just comfortable. 

And easy to put on. 


And light.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> They are laughing at you.



Maybe the pink is too much, huh? 


 


One of the joys of reaching this age and still being semi operable and happy with your life is that you are so comfortable with yourself, even being unattractive is attractive. 


True story; Redeck bald Harley Croc guy, we hit a biker bar about two years ago and not one, NOT one woman hit on me. Three hit on him. One thought I was his dad.


----------



## Im_Me

Larry Gude said:


> And come in cammo. And *with fake leather tops.*



Nothing says ghey like "fake leather tops"

Sorry.


----------



## withrespect

Im_Me said:


> Nothing says ghey like "fake leather tops"
> 
> Sorry.



  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Larry Gude

Im_Me said:


> Nothing says ghey like "fake leather tops"
> 
> Sorry.



If we weren't talking about me, I'd agree. Hell, I usta agree. In fact, gay people now hate crocs and specifically look at them as white trash and redneck. :shrug:   

Y'all don't have to accept it but, real guys have embraced the croc. It's taken awhile but...

Easy to put on.

Comfortable. 

:shrug:


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Easy to put on.
> 
> Comfortable.
> 
> :shrug:



Try a pair of slip-on Vans... a little more appealing to the eye.... just a little.


----------



## drivingdaisy

I bought my husband the cammo crocs. He wears them when boating or doing chores, but he does not wear them socially (if that is the right word?) I don't mind guys who wear crocs, but I probably wouldn't really want to see them on a first date either.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Try a pair of slip-on Vans... a little more appealing to the eye.... just a little.



I old enough to wear crocs and far too old to wear Vans.


----------



## Im_Me

withrespect said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that.



Not when two consensual adults are in the privacy of their own home.....BUT when I'm in New York and they are 2 feet away from my right knee, then I have a problem


...... but then I would also have had a problem with anyone getting busy in that situation....I think.  


Sorry. Flashback


----------



## drivingdaisy

Larry Gude said:


> Now you're losing it. What real man ever puts his shoes in a closet? For that matter, what real guy knows where it is?



If men's shoes belong in a closet then we have a "closet" under the coffee table next to the back door.


----------



## Larry Gude

drivingdaisy said:


> If men's shoes belong in a closet then we have a "closet" under the coffee table next to the back door.



Yup. One under the coffee table and t'othern out by the back door.


----------



## Larry Gude

Im_Me said:


> Not when two consensual adults are in the privacy of their own home.....BUT when I'm in New York and they are 2 feet away from my right knee, then I have a problem
> :



Let's walk this through. You had a croc 2 foot from your right knee?


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I old enough to wear crocs and far too old to wear Vans.



Never too old for Vans. I envision you in some Spicoli checkers.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Never too old for Vans. I envision you in some Spicoli checkers.



Not 10 years ago. Now, hell yeah. Hell, I often where my Muck boots all day. In shorts. 

Checkered Muck boots!


----------



## Im_Me

Larry Gude said:


> Let's walk this through. You had a croc 2 foot from your right knee?



Yeah.  let's go with that story.  It was two same sex croc wearers in a corner


----------



## Misfit

Hank said:


> Never too old for Vans. I envision you in some Spicoli checkers.



Damn...That's what I have on right now.


----------



## Larry Gude

Im_Me said:


> Yeah.  let's go with that story.  It was two same sex croc wearers in a corner



Cammo??? Bald guys?


----------



## withrespect

Im_Me said:


> Yeah.  let's go with that story.  It was two same sex croc wearers in a corner


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> We all do now.



No, Larry.  No we do not.

Any guy who wears Crocs is OUT.  It's like women and jeggings - no.  No no no.

No.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> We used to resist this because they were so freaking ghey. However, they're light, easy to put on and comfortable.


And still freaking ghey.



> And come in cammo. And with fake leather tops.





I don't even know you anymore.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> The giant and I were on the same online dating website, before we met irl, and were never matched with each other.  :shrug:
> 
> I think online dating can have the potential of limiting your opportunity of meeting the right person.



I think that's true.  I have a lot better luck meeting men in real life than online.


----------



## vraiblonde

Im_Me said:


> Not when two consensual adults are in the privacy of their own home.....BUT when I'm in New York and they are 2 feet away from my right knee, then I have a problem


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> I like titanium legs, bad back tattoos, little white kittens and a chick that can rock Southern Maryland and the World!



I love you too.


----------



## slotpuppy

vraiblonde said:


> And still freaking ghey.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know you anymore.



What in the hell did you do to that poor man Vrai? His mind is gone.


----------



## vraiblonde

slotpuppy said:


> What in the hell did you do to that poor man Vrai? His mind is gone.



This is not my doing.  He is embracing an alternative lifestyle now that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## slotpuppy

vraiblonde said:


> This is not my doing.  He is embracing an alternative lifestyle now that has nothing to do with me.



You turned him ghey.


----------



## vraiblonde

slotpuppy said:


> You turned him ghey.



Okay, why is everything MY fault???


----------



## slotpuppy

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, why is everything MY fault???



From my understanding, larry went from a productive member of the male society to the she-man croc wearing club. When this happens, it is normally caused by a woman.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> This is not my doing.  He is embracing an alternative lifestyle now that has nothing to do with me.



I call it 'comfortable, easy to put on' lifestyle. 

You could take some credit. You have, had, all sorts of comfortable, easy to put on footwear. Heck. You could go even further than that and take credit for promoting 'giving something a chance instead of rejecting it out of hand' mindset. So it took 15 years to kick in...


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> I call it 'comfortable, easy to put on' lifestyle.
> 
> You could take some credit. You have, had, all sorts of comfortable, easy to put on footwear. Heck. You could go even further than that and take credit for promoting 'giving something a chance instead of rejecting it out of hand' mindset. So it took 15 years to kick in...



Oh gawd... you've gotten yourself a pair of Uggs and you're just waiting for winter...


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I call it 'comfortable, easy to put on' lifestyle.
> 
> You could take some credit. You have, had, all sorts of comfortable, easy to put on footwear. Heck. You could go even further than that and take credit for promoting 'giving something a chance instead of rejecting it out of hand' mindset. So it took 15 years to kick in...



Do you wear jorts with your crocs?


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Oh gawd... you've gotten yourself a pair of Uggs and you're just waiting for winter...



I got a pair when I got her a pair 15 years ago. They're my Black Cossack Uggs!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Do you wear jorts with your crocs?



Let me go look that one up...BRB...


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Do you wear jorts with your crocs?



No. All my shorts are either the cargo pant type or jock shorts. 

How much more about my ensemble do you really wanna know???


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Oh gawd... you've gotten yourself a pair of Uggs and you're just waiting for winter...



And FWIW, they suck. Wet in the first five minutes, soaked through.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> No. All my shorts are either the cargo pant type or jock shorts.
> 
> How much more about my ensemble do you really wanna know???



Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Larry Gude

slotpuppy said:


> From my understanding, larry went from a productive member of the male society to the she-man croc wearing club. When this happens, it is normally caused by a woman.



I find that presumptuous and insulting. 






I was never a productive member of society.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Boxers or briefs?



Power Ranger Under-roos.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Boxers or briefs?




Depends.



Or...



Power Ranger Under-roos.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Do you wear jorts with your crocs?



This is more his style...  Culottes vs Gauchos | 1st State Style


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> This is more his style...  Culottes vs Gauchos | 1st State Style



A Man’s Guide to Wearing Shorts | The Art of Manliness


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> :detachablepenis:



omg.....


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> omg.....


----------



## Foxhound

This tread has gotten disturbing!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## withrespect

jazz lady said:


>



....What the ####?


----------



## vraiblonde

slotpuppy said:


> From my understanding, larry went from a productive member of the male society to the she-man croc wearing club. When this happens, it is normally caused by a woman.



How about the woman who dresses him now??  He even said she coerced him and bought them for him.  When he was with me he wore cruddy shorts, metal band t-shirts, and grubby sneakers like men are supposed to wear.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dear Vrai,

Once again, this is not my thread. 

,
Socki


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> I got a pair when I got her a pair 15 years ago. They're my Black Cossack Uggs!



They're still in reasonable condition?  The way you wore them I'd have thought they died years ago.  You definitely got your money's worth out of both those pairs of UGGs.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Dear Vrai,
> 
> Once again, this is not my thread.
> 
> ,
> Socki





If it were your thread everyone would be talking about  sex.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> If it were your thread everyone would be talking about  sex.



It seems like everyone is talking about sex today. Surprisingly, I've been tame today...and it's Hump Day.


----------



## lucky_bee

Larry Gude said:


> If we weren't talking about me, I'd agree. Hell, I usta agree. In fact, gay people now hate crocs and specifically look at them as white trash and redneck. :shrug:
> 
> Y'all don't have to accept it but, real guys have embraced the croc. It's taken awhile but...
> 
> Easy to put on.
> 
> Comfortable.
> 
> :shrug:



y=You should note that *95%* of men wearing crocs are *married*. If you are choosing to wear crocs specifically because they are "easy" and "comfortable", then you have given up on looking for a mate because clearly you aren't trying to impress. And clearly your wife bought them for you. These "real men" you speak of are already married, whipped, and told what to wear/do on a daily basis.


Also note, there is a difference between a man saying "Hey, these rubber shoes are comfortable! I'm gonna wear them everywhere", and another man saying "Hey, these sturdy workboots are comfortable, I wear them everywhere!". If confronted by either of these men, I can assure you Mr. Fix It with his sensible footwear will be gettin' it   and you and your crocs will be left in the dust. (which sucks to walk in, in crocs btw. Dust and dirt still get all over your feet...then you're wondering where your workboots are...) :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

lucky_bee said:


> y=You should note that *95%* of men wearing crocs are *married*.



Larry might as well be married.  Of course when he was *actually* married the only Crocs he wore would have been coming out his backside.


----------



## sockgirl77

lucky_bee said:


> y=You should note that *95%* of men wearing crocs are *married*. If you are choosing to wear crocs specifically because they are "easy" and "comfortable", then you have given up on looking for a mate because clearly you aren't trying to impress. And clearly your wife bought them for you. These "real men" you speak of are already married, whipped, and told what to wear/do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> Also note, there is a difference between a man saying "Hey, these rubber shoes are comfortable! I'm gonna wear them everywhere", and another man saying "Hey, these sturdy workboots are comfortable, I wear them everywhere!". If confronted by either of these men, I can assure you Mr. Fix It with his sensible footwear will be gettin' it   and you and your crocs will be left in the dust. (which sucks to walk in, in crocs btw. Dust and dirt still get all over your feet...then you're wondering where your workboots are...) :shrug:



My bf wears these. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> My bf wears these. :shrug:



And he has a skullet.

You should come out and let me introduce you to some cute guys.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> My bf wears these. :shrug:



For real?


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> And he has a skullet.
> 
> You should come out and let me introduce you to some cute guys.



My bf is wonderful and is great in bed. I'll take my camo Croc skullet man over some cute jackass any day.


----------



## migtig

lucky_bee said:


> y=You should note that *95%* of men wearing crocs are *married*. If you are choosing to wear crocs specifically because they are "easy" and "comfortable", then you have given up on looking for a mate because clearly you aren't trying to impress. And clearly your wife bought them for you. These "real men" you speak of are already married, whipped, and told what to wear/do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> Also note, there is a difference between a man saying "Hey, these rubber shoes are comfortable! I'm gonna wear them everywhere", and another man saying "Hey, these sturdy workboots are comfortable, I wear them everywhere!". If confronted by either of these men, I can assure you Mr. Fix It with his sensible footwear will be gettin' it   and you and your crocs will be left in the dust. (which sucks to walk in, in crocs btw. Dust and dirt still get all over your feet...then you're wondering where your workboots are...) :shrug:


My husband chooses to wear the ugliest creepiest shoes in the world and nothing I can do or say can convince him to NOT wear them in public.  

They are like these but worse - much worse...


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> For real?



Yep. He wore them when we went to Lowe's on Sunday morning. I'm pretty sure that he pulled the lining out though.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Hank said:


> For real?



She thinks his crocs are sexy


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> Yep. He wore them when we went to Lowe's on Sunday morning. I'm pretty sure that he pulled the lining out though.




I wanted to say "panty lining" but I really don't want my azz kicked so I won't.


----------



## sockgirl77

I saw that Kwillia.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> camo Croc skullet man



I smell a reality show.


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMDGirl42 said:


> She thinks his crocs are sexy


No, I do not. But, the rest of him is. 


Misfit said:


> I wanted to say "panty lining" but I really don't want my azz kicked so I won't.


You read my Aunt Flo fb status, didn't you? 


Hank said:


> I smell a reality show.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:


> I saw that Kwillia.



I deleted it because I realized that as long as you've got "one of those" you never truly run out of choices...


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> I deleted it because I realized that as long as you've got "one of those" you never truly run out of choices...



Very true. My man may be a camo Croc skullet redneck, but he's the most wonderful man that I've ever had. His personality makes him sexier than any man that Vrai could introduce me to.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> His personality makes him sexier than any man that Vrai could introduce me to.



That better be one charming emeffing guy.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> That better be one charming emeffing guy.



He's just great. He's taking on me and my kids...what do you think? He's a ####ing saint!


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> That better be one charming emeffing guy.



No chit. You know me!


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> My bf wears these. :shrug:



U-G-L-Y!
You ain't got no alibi!
You just plain ugly!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> U-G-L-Y!
> You ain't got no alibi!
> You just plain ugly!



 They just don't bother me. You only see the bottom of them anyways. He only wears them with pants.


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> They just don't bother me. *You only see the bottom of them anyways.* He only wears them with pants.


----------



## sockgirl77

withrespect said:


>



What?


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> They just don't bother me. You only see the bottom of them anyways. He only wears them with pants.





withrespect said:


>



 Socki lives in the basement of a glass house.


----------



## withrespect

Misfit said:


> Socki lives in the basement of a glass house.



  What?!


----------



## slotpuppy

So does any other man still wear sandals if they want something quick to put on their feet?

Or am I alone?


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> So does any other man still wear sandals if they want something quick to put on their feet?
> 
> Or am I alone?



Like Jesus sandals? Or like Tevas?


----------



## kwillia

Oh hell... what's next for you men?  Here... these are even more comfortable than Crocs...


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> Oh hell... what's next for you men?  Here... these are even more comfortable than Crocs...



 Now those I'd have an issue with!


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Like Jesus sandals? Or like Tevas?



I dont own mexican sandals so they are not jesus and I have no clue what the others are.


----------



## Hank

slotpuppy said:


> So does any other man still wear sandals if they want something quick to put on their feet?
> 
> Or am I alone?



Yeah. Me. They are called flip flops.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> I dont own mexican sandals so they are not jesus and I have no clue what the others are.



TEVA® | Water Shoes, Flip Flops, Sandals & Hiking Shoes


----------



## slotpuppy

Hank said:


> Yeah. Me. They are called flip flops.



 I have a pair of those too.


----------



## Misfit

slotpuppy said:


> I have a pair of those too.



I only have one.  the other one is floating in the Chesapeke. I'd thought I'd spotted a manatee but it turned out to be an oil drum.


----------



## slotpuppy

Misfit said:


> I only have one.  the other one is floating in the Chesapeke. I'd thought I'd spotted a manatee but it turned out to be an oil drum.



You are lucky it was an oil drum and not venusdoom.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> I dont own mexican sandals so they are not jesus and I have no clue what the others are.



Soooooo...what kind of sandals do you wear???


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Soooooo...what kind of sandals do you wear???



Khols


----------



## kom526

Ridge Reeboks the ultimate in practicality, comfort, and fit. (And far manlier than crocs)


----------



## kom526

I wear sandals all the time.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Khols



WTF kind of sandalas are those?


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> WTF kind of sandalas are those?



Its a store. They sell clothes, shoes, etc. Mens, Shoes | Kohl's


----------



## jazz lady

kom526 said:


> I wear sandals all the time.



With black socks, too.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Its a store. They sell clothes, shoes, etc. Mens, Shoes | Kohl's



Oh, you meant Kohls. Gotcha.


----------



## kom526

jazz lady said:


> With black socks, too.



Is there any other way?


----------



## jazz lady

kom526 said:


> Is there any other way?



White socks.


----------



## sockgirl77

kom526 said:


> Is there any other way?


Yes.


jazz lady said:


> White socks.


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes.



I must have deleted your pic


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> I must have deleted your pic


----------



## GURPS

slotpuppy said:


> So does any other man still wear sandals if they want something quick to put on their feet?
> 
> Or am I alone?





Oooo Oooo Me Me !!!!


Crocs are for Women


----------



## GURPS

sockgirl77 said:


> Like Jesus sandals? Or like Tevas?





something like this;

Ozark Trail - Men's Rockwell River Sandals, Ozark Trail Sandals, Faux Leather Sandals for Men


----------



## kom526

Some vacation pics!


----------



## Hank

kom526 said:


> Some vacation pics!



Sandals, socks (with stripes, even) and jorts! That's a freakin' hat trick!


----------



## lucky_bee

kom526 said:


> Ridge Reeboks the ultimate in practicality, comfort, and fit. (And far manlier than crocs)




Now these are more my style for a man! In fact, they're exactly what my man wears...when he does super manly ridge-redneckin' things like crabbing and bowfishing  

although he wears those  workboots everywhere else


----------



## sockgirl77

GURPS said:


> something like this;
> 
> Ozark Trail - Men's Rockwell River Sandals, Ozark Trail Sandals, Faux Leather Sandals for Men



I'd rather look at my bf's camo Crocs. :shrug:


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> I'd rather look at my bf's camo Crocs. :shrug:



Those are pretty ghey.......and cheap.


----------



## lucky_bee

GURPS said:


> something like this;
> 
> Ozark Trail - Men's Rockwell River Sandals, Ozark Trail Sandals, Faux Leather Sandals for Men



GRANDPA?! Is that you?!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Those are pretty ghey.......and cheap.



The Ozarks? Well, I bet they'd be great while taking a tour of Wales.


----------



## jazz lady

kom526 said:


> Some vacation pics!



Glad you're getting some sun, too.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> The Ozarks? Well, I bet they'd be great while taking a tour of Wales.


----------



## vraiblonde

Okay, so now jean shorts are "out"?  Who decides this ####, anyway?

Jean shorts are always "in" and I don't care what you faux fashionistas say.


----------



## struggler44

struggler44 said:


> I must have deleted your pic





sockgirl77 said:


>



You were suppose to re-post it, you know, the one with you reading


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, so now jean shorts are "out"?  Who decides this ####, anyway?
> 
> Jean shorts are always "in" and I don't care what you faux fashionistas say.



Yeah, Mom Jorts are hot... especially the elastic waistband kind!


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> You were suppose to re-post it, you know, the one with you reading



This one?


----------



## kom526

jazz lady said:


> Glad you're getting some sun, too.



HOLY SHEOTT! I AM A 


_HOTTIE!!_

Sorry ladies but just like my pal Channing, we are off the market.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> This one?



$hit!


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Yeah, Mom Jorts are hot... especially the elastic waistband kind!



Well I am not 20 years old and don't have to wear what some fake ass celebrity or gay fashion designer tells me to.


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> This one?



Das It ... spankbank


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Well I am not 20 years old and don't have to wear what some fake ass celebrity or gay fashion designer tells me to.



Cool with me..... Go on with your bad self, Grandma!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, so now jean shorts are "out"?  Who decides this ####, anyway?
> 
> Jean shorts are always "in" and I don't care what you faux fashionistas say.



  For real!


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Cool with me..... Go on with your bad self, Grandma!



I *am* a grandma  :shrug:


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> I *am* a grandma  :shrug:



GILF


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> GILF



Thanks!


----------



## Dye Tied

jazz lady said:


> Glad you're getting some sun, too.



Didn't someone get that pic from a dating site guy?


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> Didn't someone get that pic from a dating site guy?


Not the same one but pretty close.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Well I am not 20 years old and don't have to wear what some fake ass celebrity or gay fashion designer tells me to.



Well, look at you! Thumbing your nose at the self appointed Lords of Fashion. Who knows? Next, you might even get you a pair of crocs. Because they're comfortable and easy to put on. Regardless of what other people say.


----------



## Radiant1

sockgirl77 said:


> He's just great. He's taking on me and my kids...what do you think? He's a ####ing saint!



I was going to tease you until I read this. My man took on my crazy-azz household and four kids. If a man does that you KNOW he loves you, right? So, you won't hear me say one word against your camo Croc skullet guy. Good on him! 



vraiblonde said:


> Well I am not 20 years old and don't have to wear what some fake ass celebrity or gay fashion designer tells me to.



Don't worry Vrai, I went shopping recently and I saw a lot of cut-off jean shorts on the racks. In fact, I bought a pair. 



Larry Gude said:


> Well, look at you! Thumbing your nose at the self appointed Lords of Fashion. Who knows? Next, you might even get you a pair of crocs. Because they're comfortable and easy to put on. Regardless of what other people say.



Ahh, redemption. It feels good doesn't it? 



My man wears Jesus sandals sometimes. The whole family teases him relentlessly about those. Imagine a long-haired metalhead with significant facial hair in long camo shorts and band t-shirt wearing...Jesus sandals.  WTF? That's blasphemy! Put on a pair of work boots!  If he wore Crocs I'd have to shoot him dead. Seriously.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Well, look at you! Thumbing your nose at the self appointed Lords of Fashion. Who knows? Next, you might even get you a pair of crocs. Because they're comfortable and easy to put on. Regardless of what other people say.



Larry Larry Larry.  Tsk.  There is comfort, then there is just throwing in the towel and wearing a muumuu and house slippers.  

However I don't have to like what you wear because I'm not the one trying to have sex with you.  If LK likes it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Larry Larry Larry.  Tsk.  There is comfort, then there is just throwing in the towel and wearing a muumuu and house slippers.
> 
> However I don't have to like what you wear because I'm not the one trying to have sex with you.  If LK likes it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Larry Gude

Radiant1 said:


> Ahh, redemption. It feels good doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> My man wears Jesus sandals sometimes. The whole family teases him relentlessly about those. Imagine a long-haired metalhead with significant facial hair in long camo shorts and band t-shirt wearing...Jesus sandals.  WTF? That's blasphemy! Put on a pair of work boots!  If he wore Crocs I'd have to shoot him dead. Seriously.



It's cool reaching a stage where slipping on a pair of crocs to go check on the horses or rush out and shoot a ground hog you've caught off guard or just to jump on the bike and go get beer doesn't make you stop and worry about your past insults hurled at croc wearers. 

Even better, is not being bothered by other people wearing them. Or wearing jean shorts. It's a quiet, peaceful relaxed place to be.


----------



## vraiblonde

Radiant1 said:


> Don't worry Vrai, I went shopping recently and I saw a lot of cut-off jean shorts on the racks. In fact, I bought a pair.



I have it on good authority that the jorts ban is only for men, not women.  So we're still good!

However this thread did make me go through and clean out my closet last night (the jean shorts stayed; the capris and skorts went).


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I have it on good authority that the jorts ban is only for men, not women.  So we're still good!
> 
> However this thread did make me go through and clean out my closet last night (the jean shorts stayed; the capris and skorts went).



So I zoomed through the remaining "The Voice" shows I DVR'd and spotted the horrid fashion trend of women wearing cute dresses and clunky shoe-bootie heels. WTF?  Seriously, every single shot of every single female singer had them dressed really cute only to have their feet cut off at the ankle in what always looked to be heavy cinderblocky clunkers.  The stylist should be flogged.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> the capris went



Today is a glorious day! Praise Jesus!


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> So I zoomed through the remaining "The Voice" shows I DVR'd and spotted the horrid fashion trend of women wearing cute dresses and clunky shoe-bootie heels. WTF?  Seriously, every single shot of every single female singer had them dressed really cute only to have their feet cut off at the ankle in what always looked to be heavy cinderblocky clunkers.  The stylist should be flogged.



The BoHo look.  Getting in touch with their inner Mary Kate Olsen.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> So I zoomed through the remaining "The Voice" shows I DVR'd and spotted the horrid fashion trend of women wearing cute dresses and clunky shoe-bootie heels. *WTF?  Seriously, every single shot of every single female singer had them dressed really cute only to have their feet cut off at the ankle in what always looked to be heavy cinderblocky clunkers.  The stylist should be flogged.*



   I totally agree!


----------



## Bann

But I like my capri's and they look good on me!


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> But I like my capri's and they look good on me!



You can wear your capris and don't even concern yourself with what the h8rz say.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> (the capris went).


C'mon y'all, sing it with me!! 

Happy days are here again
The skies above are clear again
So let's sing a song of cheer again
Happy days are here again
Altogether shout it now
There's no one
Who can doubt it now
So let's tell the world about it now
Happy days are here again
Your cares and troubles are gone
There'll be no more from now on
From now on...
Happy days are here again
The skies above are clear again
So, Let's sing a song of cheer again
Happy times
Happy nights
Happy days
Are here again!


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> C'mon y'all, sing it with me!!



Now that I am capri-less when are you taking me fishing?


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Now that I am capri-less when are you taking me fishing?


  Ummm.....Monday?


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Now that I am capri-less


----------



## Hank

Baja28 said:


> Ummm.....Monday?



 She doesn't have any pants on, dummy, the answer is today!


----------



## Baja28

Hank said:


> She doesn't have any pants on, dummy, the answer is today!


But, but, but....I already have a date today.


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> C'mon y'all, sing it with me!!
> Happy days are here again


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> But, but, but....I already have a date today.



Is *she* wearing pants?


----------



## kwillia

Bann said:


> But I like my capri's and they look good on me!



All women say that, but no man ever says that... well, unless he's tapping it and wants to continue... but other than that men hate the way capris look on women.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> All women say that, but no man ever says that... well, unless he's tapping it and wants to continue... but other than that men hate the way capris look on women.



No, we don't. 

Capri's look great on women.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Is *she* wearing pants?


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> No, we don't.
> 
> Capri's look great on women.



I bet capris would rock with your crocs!


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> No, we don't.
> 
> Capri's look great on women.


This thread has already established you are no longer able to speak as if you are a man. This post has been ignored.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> This thread has already established you are no longer able to speak as if you are a man. This post has been ignored.



At your own peril, at your own peril.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> All women say that, but no man ever says that... well, unless he's tapping it and wants to continue... but other than that men hate the way capris look on women.



  I haven't found that to be the case, but doesn't matter -  I always wear what I like anyway.  I buy what I think looks good on me, and what I'm comfortable in.  I don't dress for other people's compliments, really.  :shrug:


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


> I don't dress for other people's compliments, really.  :shrug:



We know.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> No, we don't.
> 
> Capri's look great on women.



Actually they don't and we know that.  The only reason we wear them is because it's too warm for pants and we forgot to hit our legs with the self-tanner.

They'll be taking my woman card away for that, but someone had to spill the beans.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Actually they don't and we know that.  The only reason we wear them is because it's too warm for pants and we forgot to hit our legs with the self-tanner.
> 
> They'll be taking my woman card away for that, but someone had to spill the beans.



Would a self tanner work for me? Or is it just a female thing?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Would a self tanner work for me? Or is it just a female thing?



Oh sure.  Then Larry can hook you up with some Crocs and you'll be all set.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Oh sure.  Then Larry can hook you up with some Crocs and you'll be all set.



Cool, but I need steel toe crocs.


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> We know.



Right.  And everyone knows you're the paragon of fashion.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Actually they don't and we know that.  The only reason we wear them is because it's too warm for pants and we forgot to hit our legs with the self-tanner.
> 
> They'll be taking my woman card away for that, but someone had to spill the beans.





  I really didn't know that, and I've only worn capri's because *I* like them.  Not all capri's are create equal.  I've only worn capri's I thought looked good on me and flattered my figure.  Who knew I've been looking like crap all along?!


----------



## belvak

vraiblonde said:


> I have it on good authority that the jorts ban is only for men, not women.  So we're still good!
> 
> However this thread did make me go through and clean out my closet last night (the jean shorts stayed; the capris and skorts went).





Bann said:


> But I like my capri's and they look good on me!



I love my capri's and my skorts! I refuse to give them up!! Afterall, they *will* come back in style in a few years! Guaranteed!


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


> Right.  And everyone knows you're the paragon of fashion.



What's a paragon?


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> What's a paragon?



Paragon - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


> : a model of excellence or perfection


----------



## GWguy

I was going to tell him it's a multi-sided square.


----------



## DoWhat

Bann said:


>



I wear a ballcap at home all the time.


----------



## Baja28

Larry Gude said:


> No, we don't. Capri's look great on women.


*insert ChaseyLane's siggy line here* "You croc wearin, fake coach bag carrying sumptim, sumptin..." 




DoWhat said:


> Would a self tanner work for me? Or is it just a female thing?


Only if you have a 22 year old hottie rub it on ya.


----------



## Im_Me

DoWhat said:


> What's a paragon?



Two Gons.


----------



## Vince

Im_Me said:


> Two Gons.


----------



## Christy

Larry Gude said:


> I am here to help; Yes. He has crocs. We all do now.


 
Thankfully, this is an inaccurate statement. Crocs are a complete deal breaker for me, they are awful.  This is an important discussion to have with a potential beau.  I suggest that if you have a woman coming over you hide the crocs, or better yet, burn them.


----------



## Baja28

Im_Me said:


> Two Gons.


I knew there was a joke in there but just couldn't come up with it.


----------



## slotpuppy

Im_Me said:


> Two Gons.



Ugggg.....


----------



## Hank

...


----------



## Christy

On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:


> On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.


Seriously?  Guys seriously think pictures like this will get them dates?


----------



## Misfit

Christy said:


> On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.



I thought I looked good.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.



"Hey, I have a small penis and extremely poor judgment.  Wanna go out?"


----------



## Bann

Christy said:


> On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.





Anthony Weiner's brother, I presume...


----------



## RoseRed

Christy said:


> On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.





kwillia said:


> Seriously?  Guys seriously think pictures like this will get them dates?



He seemed to think so.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> He seemed to think so.



I guess it is a good thing that I ain't single anymore.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> I guess it is a good thing that I ain't single anymore.



Probably so.


----------



## Foxhound

Everyone dresses like someone else' tard.


----------



## acommondisaster

Definitely one of the most amusing threads I've ever read here.

 I had no idea what a skullet was.

I didn't know people still wore Crocs. In public, at least. Or would admit it.


----------



## sockgirl77

Anymore online dating stories, Vrai?


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Anymore online dating stories, Vrai?





Nope - that fascinating little experiment is over.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Nope - that fascinating little experiment is over.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Nope - that fascinating little experiment is over.



...


----------



## GURPS

Radiant1 said:


> My man wears Jesus sandals sometimes. The whole family teases him relentlessly about those. Imagine a long-haired metalhead with significant facial hair in long camo shorts and band t-shirt wearing...Jesus sandals.  WTF? That's blasphemy! Put on a pair of work boots!  If he wore Crocs I'd have to shoot him dead. Seriously.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> Nope - that fascinating little experiment is over.



Is that because you already found the man of your dreams?

or is there another story why that experiment is over?


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is that because you already found the man of your dreams?
> 
> or is there another story why that experiment is over?


I have it on good source she bought her own shaft and balls and now plays around to her hearts content until she gets blisters... who needs a man...


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is that because you already found the man of your dreams?
> 
> or is there another story why that experiment is over?



Like GURPS said before he deleted it:  I couldn't stomach (ha) sitting through another dinner making small talk and trying not to look at my cellphone.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I have it on good source she bought her own shaft and balls and now plays around to her hearts content until she gets blisters... who needs a man...



And there's that:  I have a new love that's taking up all my attention.


----------



## itsbob

DoWhat said:


> I guess it is a good thing that I ain't single anymore.



Good??

More like MIRACULOUS!!


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> Good??
> 
> More like MIRACULOUS!!


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Like GURPS said before he deleted it:  I couldn't stomach (ha) sitting through another dinner making small talk and trying not to look at my cellphone.






I made a WAG ...
[wild assed guess] 
then chickened out ... 

you had seemed nonplussed over the course of many threads


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> who needs a man...



nuff said! AMEN


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> shaft and balls


----------



## SG_Player1974

vraiblonde said:


> Like GURPS said before he deleted it:  I couldn't stomach (ha) sitting through another dinner making small talk and trying not to look at my cellphone.



Which BEGS the question....

Why were you there in the first place? 

If you couldn't make an effort to at least engage the person across from you OR could not divert your attention away from the all important Facebook or Pinterest..... then why did you agree to the dinner/date in the first place?

Suggestion.... Next time leave the phone in the car or at home.

Thought..... Maybe the other person was equally as bored since you were obviously not there mentally (since you were constantly thinking about checking your phone)


----------



## ZARA

SG_Player1974 said:


> Which BEGS the question....
> 
> Why were you there in the first place?
> 
> If you couldn't make an effort to at least engage the person across from you OR could not divert your attention away from the all important Facebook or Pinterest..... then why did you agree to the dinner/date in the first place?
> 
> Suggestion.... Next time leave the phone in the car or at home.
> 
> Thought..... Maybe the other person was equally as bored since you were obviously not there mentally (since you were constantly thinking about checking your phone)




Sometimes a woman will take a chance a and see if someone is compatible even though we know within 5 seconds of meeting a man whether he is  material or not. And usually during the date there just isn't any chemistry and conversation falls flat. In simple terms...we get bored easily so you damn well better have something meaningful to say.

Do you realize that a woman's brain is like this:


----------



## vraiblonde

SG_Player1974 said:


> Which BEGS the question....
> 
> Why were you there in the first place?
> 
> If you couldn't make an effort to at least engage the person across from you OR could not divert your attention away from the all important Facebook or Pinterest..... then why did you agree to the dinner/date in the first place?
> 
> Suggestion.... Next time leave the phone in the car or at home.
> 
> Thought..... Maybe the other person was equally as bored since you were obviously not there mentally (since you were constantly thinking about checking your phone)



One word:

Match.com

Or perhaps that's two words, or even three if you say the "dot" out loud.

Apparently you haven't been reading my online dating tribulations.  I recommend you do so before I turn it into a book and you have to pay for it.


----------



## acommondisaster

Who the heck doesn't say the dot? matchcom sounds weird.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> I recommend you do so before I turn it into a book and you have to pay for it.


----------



## Vince

DoWhat said:


> I guess it is a good thing that I ain't single anymore.





itsbob said:


> Good??
> 
> More like MIRACULOUS!!


Didwhat felt sorry for him.


----------



## SG_Player1974

ZARA said:


> ...even though we know within 5 seconds of meeting a man whether he is  material or not.



I completely agree with this statement. Although.... Vrai has stated on several occasions that she DOES NOT believe that physical attraction is the primary trait that she looks for. Even though most of her posts reflect the opposite. 



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Apparently you haven't been reading my online dating tribulations.



I have read a good portion of your posts about this (maybe not ALL of them but.... seriously, Who has the time?) and it looks like you are down to 2 reasons for the failures

1) You are constantly picking dates based on the wrong reasons -OR-
2) Maybe it is YOU

Not trying to be harsh. Just looking at it from another point of view. Maybe you should try looking for different traits when selecting your matches. Common hobbies, common liked foods, etc.

I still stick with the "Leave your phone in the car" idea. This way, you can BOTH devote all of your attention to the date. Who knows what you might have missed whilst checking the Facebook 

Have you tried e-harmony? At least they do most of the "compatibility" work for you.


----------



## Bann




----------



## lucky_bee

SG_Player1974 said:


> I completely agree with this statement. Although.... Vrai has stated on several occasions that she DOES NOT believe that physical attraction is the primary trait that she looks for. Even though most of her posts reflect the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read a good portion of your posts about this (maybe not ALL of them but.... seriously, Who has the time?) and it looks like you are down to 2 reasons for the failures
> 
> 1) You are constantly picking dates based on the wrong reasons -OR-
> 2) Maybe it is YOU
> 
> Not trying to be harsh. Just looking at it from another point of view. Maybe you should try looking for different traits when selecting your matches. Common hobbies, common liked foods, etc.
> 
> I still stick with the "Leave your phone in the car" idea. This way, you can BOTH devote all of your attention to the date. Who knows what you might have missed whilst checking the Facebook
> 
> Have you tried e-harmony? At least they do most of the "compatibility" work for you.





Your ex took your balls with her in the divorce, didn't she


----------



## JeJeTe

lucky_bee said:


> Your ex took your balls with her in the divorce, didn't she





Chemistry can be felt in the first couple minutes.  It's either there or it's not.  

If that is what you are searching for and it's not there, why waste time pretending that it is?  :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

JeJeTe said:


> Chemistry can be felt in the first couple minutes.  It's either there or it's not.


Or it just takes some time to develop.

Hubby and I mutually agree we didn't have an instant connection and didn't think our relationship would go beyond a friendship or a few dates.  We took the time to get to know each other and fell in love.  He's truly my soul mate.


----------



## JeJeTe

Chasey_Lane said:


> Or it just takes some time to develop.
> 
> Hubby and I mutually agree we didn't have an instant connection and didn't think our relationship would go beyond a friendship or a few dates.  We took the time to get to know each other and fell in love.  He's truly my soul mate.



 


But there was something that had you going back for a second date?


----------



## Pete

JeJeTe said:


> But there was something that had you going back for a second date?



His package






Vacation package that is.


----------



## JeJeTe

Pete said:


> His package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vacation package that is.



A timeshare is an attractive quality.


----------



## vraiblonde

SG_Player1974 said:


> 2) Maybe it is YOU



It's absolutely me.  I don't want just any old guy off the street; I want THE ONE.  I'm not in a hurry to get married and I don't need a boyfriend to validate myself, so I'm picky and want what I want.  If I'd rather be home with the dog watching TV than sitting across a table from this person, guess what?  He's not the one and I see no reason to waste everyone's time.  I don't consider that "failure".

Like JJT said, chemistry is either there or it's not, and you know fairly quickly if it is.  I have common interests with my friends; a conjugal relationship requires more than that.


----------



## vraiblonde

PS, if he's not the one for me then I'm not the one for him, either.  I just realized it first.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> PS, if he's not the one for me then I'm not the one for him, either.  I just realized it first.



How you doin?


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> It's absolutely me.  I don't want just any old guy off the street; I want THE ONE.  I'm not in a hurry to get married and I don't need a boyfriend to validate myself, so I'm picky and want what I want.  If I'd rather be home with the dog watching TV than sitting across a table from this person, guess what?  He's not the one and I see no reason to waste everyone's time.  I don't consider that "failure".
> 
> Like JJT said, chemistry is either there or it's not, and you know fairly quickly if it is.  I have common interests with my friends; a conjugal relationship requires more than that.



Does Conjugal mean *bang*bang*bang*??


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> Does Conjugal mean *bang*bang*bang*??



I don't want to talk to you....


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> It's absolutely me. * I don't want just any old guy off the street; I want THE ONE. *I'm not in a hurry to get married and I don't need a boyfriend to validate myself, so I'm picky and want what I want.  If I'd rather be home with the dog watching TV than sitting across a table from this person, guess what?  He's not the one and I see no reason to waste everyone's time.  *I don't consider that "failure".*
> Like JJT said, chemistry is either there or it's not, and you know fairly quickly if it is.  *I have common interests with my friends; a conjugal relationship requires more than that.*



I know, right?!  Totally agree with everything you said...



*Long time picky person and glad I was!*


----------



## SG_Player1974

lucky_bee said:


> Your ex took your balls with her in the divorce, didn't she



No.... no ex here 

Although I am surprised that you ask seeing as they are firmly planted in your throat! 

Dunka..Dunka


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> I don't want to talk to you....



.. and that's different how??


----------



## GURPS

lucky_bee said:


> Your ex took your balls with her in the divorce, didn't she






daymn ....


----------



## GURPS

JeJeTe said:


> Chemistry can be felt in the first couple minutes.  It's either there or it's not.






ah huh ....


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> ....  and *I don't need a boyfriend to validate myself*, so I'm picky and want what I want.



if more people were picky there would not be so much DRAMA in life ....

but I have seem 'chemistry' last a couple months then fizzle out ..


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:


> On a completely different topic than Crocs, it is highly adviseable gentlemen to not send pictures of yourself in a banana hammock as an introductory photograph, it is likely to wind up someplace like this.



*WHEW*..

Not MY banana Hammock picture.. 


Besides, mine would be more like a Plantain Hammock..


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> but I have seem 'chemistry' last a couple months then fizzle out ..



So?  Most of the people you date will fizzle out.  Many of the people you marry will fizzle out.  Chemistry is at least a good place to start.


----------



## Misfit

DNA Dating: Finding Your Genetic Match - ABC News


----------



## vraiblonde

If breaking it off is considered failure, what is success?  When you date someone, marry them, and live happily ever after until one of you dies?  If that's the case, we will have a zillion failures in our lives but only one success, if even that.


----------



## JeJeTe

vraiblonde said:


> If breaking it off is considered failure, what is success?  When you date someone, marry them, and live happily ever after until one of you dies?  If that's the case, we will have a zillion failures in our lives but only one success, if even that.



I don't consider it a failure because I really think the old cliche is true.  You really do learn something from every relationship that doesn't work out.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> If breaking it off is considered failure, what is success?  When you date someone, marry them, and live happily ever after until one of you dies?  If that's the case, we will have a zillion failures in our lives but only one success, if even that.


I don' t consider breaking it off a failure at all. As I explained to my daughter when we allowed her to start dating, the purpose of dating is to figure out if someone is truly compatible for the long haul. Sometimes you know immediately it won't work and sometimes it takes a long while to figure it out. Failed relationships shouldn't be looked at negatively but rather as a positive. You learn more about yourself and what you want from a man and what would make a long term relationship work or not work for you.  Move on.


----------



## ZARA

A failure would be staying with someone you hate. Then it's a personal failure.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> If breaking it off is considered failure, what is success?  When you date someone, marry them, and live happily ever after until one of you dies?  If that's the case, we will have a zillion failures in our lives but only one success, if even that.



A *LOT* of things in life are like that - hell, even being CONCEIVED is like that. Generally, when you have "success", you stop trying to succeed - like when you search for something that is lost - so the pattern is failure after failure until you succeed.

And hopefully you learn from those failures. My mom used to say that no one ever learned from success. When Edison was asked ‘Isn’t it a shame that with the tremendous amount of work you have done you haven’t been able to get any results?’ Edison turned like a flash, and with a smile replied: ‘Results! Why, man, I have gotten a lot of results! I know several thousand things that won’t work.’


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> ...the purpose of dating is to figure out if someone is truly compatible for the long haul. Sometimes you know immediately it won't work and sometimes it takes a long while to figure it out.



That, to me, is a fools errand. You can not 'figure out' if someone is 'truly compatible for the long haul' UNTIL you've made that journey, that long haul, with them. 

We all know couples that were together forever and simply put up with one another for this reason or that. 

We all know couples that seem fine over 50-60 years but, it sure ain't our view of what 'happy' is. 

We all know couples that either have or will pretty much die at the same time because the survivor can't carry on without the other. 

And, we all know couples that, at first glance, seem like the 'know it won't work right away' class and others that seem like sure bets. That ain't how life works. That's why we play the game, to see. 

It's an enormous mixed bag. Point being life is a contact sport. You, as you say, try to figure it out, make your best guess, but, at some point, you either get in there and work it, live that life, or you keep finding excuses not to or, somewhere in between.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

acommondisaster said:


> Who the heck doesn't say the dot? matchcom sounds weird.



"Dot com" is a common phrase these days, so pretty much anything can be a website, identifiable by the .***; dot net, dot org, dot com.....you get the idea.....postinontheforumsdoto*m*g


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> That, to me, is a fools errand. You can not 'figure out' if someone is 'truly compatible for the long haul' UNTIL you've made that journey, that long haul, with them.



Nice post and I completely agree.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Nice post and I completely agree.



I hope it didn't come off as my usual jerk self but, It's all we have; best guess. Two people can vow to stick it out to the end but, it ain't likely to be, to remain, what they planned on, envisioned and agreed to at 20, 25, 30. Life, kids, family, money, sex, lifestyle, hopes, dreams, hell, one another, is not much going to be the same 50, 60 years later. 

So, to stick it out becomes to stick to the agreement; Not the terms and conditions that lead to that agreement. Best case, change isn't dramatic enough to be bothered with; happily ever after is achieved. Worst case, sticking it out for its own sake. Or for the kids. Or pride. Or making it to a number, all of which have to replace those original reasons and feelings and ideas. 

:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Nice post and I completely agree.



I agree with him too.. I guess a better choice of words would have been to say dating should teach you to become better aware of the red flags and to cut your loses with the one's who keep tossing flags and move on until you find someone less tossy.... there is that better?


----------



## Railroad

Excellent insight and reminders of how things deteriorate or strengthen over time.  Good practical advice.


----------



## Tigerlily

kwillia said:


> I agree with him too.. I guess a better choice of words would have been to say dating should teach you to become better aware of the red flags and to cut your loses with the one's who keep tossing flags and move on until you find someone less tossy.... there is that better?



I cant even imagine dating at this point in my life and that is probably a good thing. I have had two bad marriages and then after the first year apart I started casually dating one person for 18 months. I knew upfront he would not be my forever guy but we fun and I cant lie I have never has so much fun in my life as I did with him but he was not forever material.  The last 7 years I was with what I thought was the one. Then one day I was I told it wasn't going to work and I needed to leave. It went from warm, supportive and loving to cold, indifferent and contrite. My children are destroyed as they feel they have lost the only father they ever really knew. So I am not prepared to bring anyone else in my picture because they have flat out told me they are done and would not even try. I could maybe go to dinner but that would be outside and away from them. That may change in the next few years as they grow and hopefully move on with their lives. So for the next 5 yrs. I am going to have to happy to just be me and that other stuff can wait a few years.


----------



## GURPS

Tigerlily said:


> The last 7 years I was with what I thought was the one. *Then one day I was I told it wasn't going to work and I needed to leave. It went from warm, supportive and loving to cold, indifferent and contrite.* My children are destroyed as they feel they have lost the only father they ever really knew.


----------



## Tigerlily

Well I did finally post a singles ad and even though I get tons of I want to meet you messages. I just am not the type to meet up with a stranger. Anyway I though I would post my completely honest description for all to have a good chuckle at. So here it is.


*I find this part the most intimidating when describing ourselves, our wants and desires. I am a divorced mother with a 14 & 15 yr. old home full time. My last relationship was seven years that ended around April of 2013. I am not one of those people that says that "My kids are my life above anyone and anything else" but I am a good mother who is frequently busy attending to their needs. Years ago I would have stated all the ins and outs that I would want in a man but at this point just having a pulse is a good start. Other than a pulse, a job and your own place to live without your parents would be great. I am currently in College Full Time but I completely support myself and am quite self sufficient. I have a great sense of humor, I love most types of music and would be considered a quite social and somewhat talkative person. I am 43 years old. I would consider myself average in the looks department but I do clean up well. I am by no means a Skinny Minnie but I don't take up two seats anywhere. No offense intended but I have no desire to have long walks on the beach or spending hours hiking and enjoying the birds. I am a realist and I am pretty much a straight up person. 

What I look for in you is a sense of humor, a good temperament, the ability to take care of yourself and your responsibilities. I do not wish to spend hours on end discussing the miserable details of your past relationships, I promise in return not to do the same. I do not have any objection to you having kids, however I will not spend extended time with your kids or have you spend time with mine unless we both have decided on pursuing a relationship beyond dating.

My last relationship was with a person who was home only 20-26 weeks a year due to his job. This should indicate that I am not only self sufficient but I do not have any objections if you travel a lot. I treasure my alone time, I just don't want to be alone all the time. If you think any of the above might interest you give me a shout. Until then Happy New Year.*


----------



## mamatutu

Tigerlily said:


> Well I did finally post a singles ad and even though I get tons of I want to meet you messages. I just am not the type to meet up with a stranger. Anyway I though I would post my completely honest description for all to have a good chuckle at. So here it is.
> 
> 
> *I find this part the most intimidating when describing ourselves, our wants and desires. I am a divorced mother with a 14 & 15 yr. old home full time. My last relationship was seven years that ended around April of 2013. I am not one of those people that says that "My kids are my life above anyone and anything else" but I am a good mother who is frequently busy attending to their needs. Years ago I would have stated all the ins and outs that I would want in a man but at this point just having a pulse is a good start. Other than a pulse, a job and your own place to live without your parents would be great. I am currently in College Full Time but I completely support myself and am quite self sufficient. I have a great sense of humor, I love most types of music and would be considered a quite social and somewhat talkative person. I am 43 years old. I would consider myself average in the looks department but I do clean up well. I am by no means a Skinny Minnie but I don't take up two seats anywhere. No offense intended but I have no desire to have long walks on the beach or spending hours hiking and enjoying the birds. I am a realist and I am pretty much a straight up person.
> 
> What I look for in you is a sense of humor, a good temperament, the ability to take care of yourself and your responsibilities. I do not wish to spend hours on end discussing the miserable details of your past relationships, I promise in return not to do the same. I do not have any objection to you having kids, however I will not spend extended time with your kids or have you spend time with mine unless we both have decided on pursuing a relationship beyond dating.
> 
> My last relationship was with a person who was home only 20-26 weeks a year due to his job. This should indicate that I am not only self sufficient but I do not have any objections if you travel a lot. I treasure my alone time, I just don't want to be alone all the time. If you think any of the above might interest you give me a shout. Until then Happy New Year.*



Wow, Tiger, you are so brave to post this.  More power to you.  Back in the day, before internet dating sites, after 2 years of splitting from my ex, and wanting nothing to do with men, I put an ad in the WP personals.  I met the man I am married to today through that resource.  You are my heroine, and you will find the man of your dreams. 

If you don't, there are a lot of dumdums out there.  Good luck!


----------



## Caution

mamatutu said:


> If you don't, there are a lot of dumdums out there.  Good luck!


----------



## Tigerlily

mamatutu said:


> Wow, Tiger, you are so brave to post this.  More power to you.  Back in the day, before internet dating sites, after 2 years of splitting from my ex, and wanting nothing to do with men, I put an ad in the WP personals.  I met the man I am married to today through that resource.  You are my heroine, and you will find the man of your dreams.
> 
> If you don't, there are a lot of dumdums out there.  Good luck!



I wouldn't say so much brave as seasoned. I also must say I have never been fond of those darn dumdum lollipops. I need something with a bit more substance like a charm pop or a blow pop. I am not a tootsie pop kind of gal those are kind of like sucking on a gobstopper.


----------



## Hank

Tigerlily said:


> I wouldn't say so much brave as seasoned. I also must say I have never been fond of those darn dumdum lollipops. I need something with a bit more substance like a charm pop or a blow pop. I am not a tootsie pop kind of gal those are kind of like sucking on a gobstopper.



Can I give you some constructive criticism?

Delete everything that pertains to your last relationship. No straight dude wants to hear about it.


----------



## mamatutu

Tigerlily said:


> I wouldn't say so much brave as seasoned. I also must say I have never been fond of those darn dumdum lollipops. I need something with a bit more substance like a charm pop or a blow pop. I am not a tootsie pop kind of gal those are kind of like sucking on a gobstopper.



  A sense of humor is so important, and you definitely have that characteristic covered.  You made me LOL!  The man you end up with will be very lucky, indeed!


----------



## Tigerlily

Hank said:


> Can I give you some constructive criticism?
> 
> Delete everything that pertains to your last relationship. No straight dude wants to hear about it.



Well since he has posted here and still may read here,that would not really achieve your desired point. Oh wait, I forgot I worry about me first, my kids and my responsibilities first. Yes, I was honest about how I felt when I posted  those thoughts but that is why this is the internet. I have no regrets only memories. So you don't worry about what I have previously posted. I promise I will own it all.

Have I somehow given you or anyone else the idea that I am creepin for a new man to make it all better?


----------



## Hank

Tigerlily said:


> Well since he has posted here and still may read here,that would not really achieve your desired point. Oh wait, I forgot I worry about me first, my kids and my responsibilities first. Yes, I was honest about how I felt when I posted  those thoughts but that is why this is the internet. I have no regrets only memories. So you don't worry about what I have previously posted. I promise I will own it all.
> 
> Have I somehow given you or anyone else the idea that I am creepin for a new man to make it all better?



Huh? I was commenting about your dating profile. Are you high?


----------



## mamatutu

Caution said:


>



You are one of those people that walk the fine line between love and hate.  I decided I love you!  The forum wouldn't be the same without you! And, I have nothing against members/people that make me laugh.  Laughter is a good thing!


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> You are one of those people that walk the fine line between love and hate.  I decided I love you!  The forum wouldn't be the same without you! And, I have nothing against members/people that make me laugh.  Laughter is a good thing!



Good thing that you are around to let everyone know who you love and hate. You are a god damn modern day fair warning system!!


----------



## Tigerlily

Hank said:


> Huh? I was commenting about your dating profile. Are you high?



Maybe.  I find though that it is never really a good idea when that type of question is asked, to answer directly. I tend to think that people with common interests tend to find each other and then share their own common experiences. Would you not agree?

P.S. Not really looking for dates, I just did the ad after reading this thread as I thought brutal honesty is what Vrai was talking about.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> Huh? I was commenting about your dating profile. Are you high?



Why do you always default to that comment, or this  or this   During all the time that you have been here under multiple names, why is it that you act out, Hankaroo?  I am here for you, as always.  The forum needs a :therapist: smilie.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tigerlily said:


> at this point just having a pulse is a good start.



You should have no problem.  

Seriously, I think the best results come from low expectations and having an open mind, which sounds more pessimistic than I mean it to.  Most of the guys I went on Match dates with were relationship/husband material - just not for me.  I'm still friendly and stay in touch with several of them.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Why do you always default to that comment, or this  or this   During all the time that you have been here under multiple names, why is it that you act out, Hankaroo?  I am here for you, as always.  The forum needs a :therapist: smilie.


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> You should have no problem.
> 
> Seriously, I think the best results come from low expectations and having an open mind, which sounds more pessimistic than I mean it to.  Most of the guys I went on Match dates with were relationship/husband material - just not for me.  I'm still friendly and stay in touch with several of them.



Actually, what you said sounds really healthy, and is good advice.  I will say it again, my mother always said the guy/gal for you will come around the corner when you least expect it.  I thought putting myself out in the WP ads was a joke, but I had to make some kind of leap of faith, or I was done for.  You never know.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


>



Poor, Hankaroo.  You post smilies when you have no words, and know I am right!


----------



## Tigerlily

vraiblonde said:


> You should have no problem.
> 
> Seriously, I think the best results come from low expectations and having an open mind, which sounds more pessimistic than I mean it to.  Most of the guys I went on Match dates with were relationship/husband material - just not for me.  I'm still friendly and stay in touch with several of them.



I really just did it on a whim. I am so sick of reading or hearing that whole my kids are my whole life and I would die without them routine. To me if that is how you feel fine. Then either give up dating until the kiddies are grown or be aware I have boundaries. I have only ever dated one man with kids and that was DougsterMD and to this day I miss them more than him. I refused to meet his kids for 6 months. One thing I am beyond serious about is that I want no man in my life near my kids for more than a hello, nice to meet you, goodnight unless they are going to be a part of my life. If I shall be alone until then so be it.


----------



## Hank

Tigerlily said:


> I really just did it on a whim. I am so sick of reading or hearing that whole my kids are my whole life and I would die without them routine. To me if that is how you feel fine. Then either give up dating until the kiddies are grown or be aware I have boundaries. I have only ever dated one man with kids and that was DougsterMD and to this day I miss them more than him. I refused to meet his kids for 6 months. One thing I am beyond serious about is that I want no man in my life near my kids for more than a hello, nice to meet you, goodnight unless they are going to be a part of my life. If I shall be alone until then so be it.



Didn't you date Luggy?


----------



## Tigerlily

Hank said:


> Didn't you date Luggy?



No wasn't that Nitwhit?


----------



## mamatutu

Tigerlily said:


> I really just did it on a whim. I am so sick of reading or hearing that whole my kids are my whole life and I would die without them routine. To me if that is how you feel fine. Then either give up dating until the kiddies are grown or be aware I have boundaries. I have only ever dated one man with kids and that was DougsterMD and to this day I miss them more than him. I refused to meet his kids for 6 months. One thing I am beyond serious about is that I want no man in my life near my kids for more than a hello, nice to meet you, goodnight unless they are going to be a part of my life. If I shall be alone until then so be it.



I did the WP thing on a whim, and I totally get the part about the children.  Damage control.  But, then you have to deal with the children when a new man comes into your life.  It is not easy, and there are so many that have to be appeased because of our pursuit of happiness.


----------



## Tigerlily

mamatutu said:


> I did the WP thing on a whim, and I totally get the part about the children.  Damage control.  But, then you have to deal with the children when a new man comes into your life.  It is not easy, and there are so many that have to be appeased because of our pursuit of happiness.



I was unhappy for a long time, that part of my life is long gone and way over. I have two songs for you to YouTube both by Faith Hill "I'm Free" and "Take me as I am" look them up when you have a few. 

Most importantly I'm happy I woke up today, I have food in the fridge, electric, heat, water and money in the bank. I am not on welfare and the best part is I answer to no one but me unless I choose otherwise. Have a great night.


----------



## mamatutu

Tigerlily said:


> I was unhappy for a long time, that part of my life is long gone and way over. I have two songs for you to YouTube both by Faith Hill "I'm Free" and "Take me as I am" look them up when you have a few.
> 
> Most importantly I'm happy I woke up today, I have food in the fridge, electric, heat, water and money in the bank. I am not on welfare and the best part is I answer to no one but me unless I choose otherwise. Have a great night.



Many have said on this forum that words don't totally get across what someone is saying.  I totally support you, and think you are awesome.  Have a great night, as well.

I am detecting some undertone of resentment and anger that you are not directing at any particular forumite.  I have been there.  It is ok to be angry, but my advice is to let it go sooner than later.


----------



## Tigerlily

mamatutu said:


> Many have said on this forum that words don't totally get across what someone is saying.  I totally support you, and think you are awesome.  Have a great night, as well.
> 
> I am detecting some undertone of resentment and anger that you are not directing at any particular forumite.  I have been there.  It is ok to be angry, but my advice is to let it go sooner than later.



See now I have to give you another Faith Hill/ Tim McGraw song "Angry all the time" I don't honestly resent anyone. I reflect upon my past decisions, look to the future and hope for better. Thanks for thinking to the good side and not the bad.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Hank said:


> Can I give you some constructive criticism?
> 
> Delete everything that pertains to your last relationship. No straight dude wants to hear about it.



This is what I was going to say.  Don't bring your past into your future.  Other than that, it is a great ad.


----------



## Tigerlily

Chasey_Lane said:


> This is what I was going to say.  Don't bring your past into your future.  Other than that, it is a great ad.



See this is exactly why I hate having to describe myself. So basically I need to exclude the details about being okay being alone? What about the kiddo thing. That is one that I am very serious about. My kids are too darned old and even though they say they don't care if I date, I know for a fact they will never look to another man in a fatherly way again. They have been burned too badly by not only their bio dad but my last bf too.

So how about this revision:

*I find this part the most intimidating when describing ourselves, our wants and desires. I am a divorced mother with a 14 & 15 yr. old home full time. I am not one of those people that says that "My kids are my life above anyone and anything else" but I am a good mother who is frequently busy attending to their needs.

Years ago I would have stated all the ins and outs that I would want in a man but at this point just having a pulse is a good start. Other than a pulse, a job and your own place to live without your parents would be great as well as a good sense of humor.

I am currently in College Full Time but I completely support myself and am quite self sufficient. I have a great sense of humor, I love most types of music and would be considered a quite social and somewhat talkative person. 

I am 43 years old. I would consider myself average in the looks department but I do clean up well. I am by no means a Skinny Minnie but I don't take up two seats anywhere.

I really have no desire to have long walks on the beach or spend hours hiking and enjoying the birds. I am a realist and I am pretty much a straight up person. I just want to live each day as it comes.

What I look for in you is a good temperament, the ability to take care of yourself and your responsibilities. I do not wish to spend hours on end discussing the miserable details of your past relationships, I promise in return not to do the same. 

I do not have any objection to you having kids, however I will not spend extended time with your kids or have you spend time with mine unless we both have decided on pursuing a relationship beyond dating.

If you think any of the above might interest you give me a shout. Until then Happy New Year.*


----------



## MMDad

Tigerlily said:


> See this is exactly why I hate having to describe myself. So basically I need to exclude the details about being okay being alone? What about the kiddo thing. That is one that I am very serious about. My kids are too darned old and even though they say they don't care if I date, I know for a fact they will never look to another man in a fatherly way again. They have been burned too badly by not only their bio dad but my last bf too.



Delete this part: "My last relationship was with a person who was home only 20-26 weeks a year due to his job. This should indicate that" and it should be good.

Remember, everyone lies on dating sites. If someone says they are hot, they are average. If they say they have a few pounds, they're probably at least 300. So be careful about putting yourself down at all. Just be truthful, but not negative.

I thought the write-up was good. If I didn't already have one wife too many I'd respond to it.


----------



## Tigerlily

MMDad said:


> Delete this part: "My last relationship was with a person who was home only 20-26 weeks a year due to his job. This should indicate that" and it should be good.
> 
> Remember, everyone lies on dating sites. If someone says they are hot, they are average. If they say they have a few pounds, they're probably at least 300. So be careful about putting yourself down at all. Just be truthful, but not negative.
> 
> I thought the write-up was good. If I didn't already have one wife too many I'd respond to it.



Thanks reread my edited version. I am being as honest as I can. Of course what I perceive about myself may be entirely different from how others do.


----------



## Hank

much better... now go out there and get some penis!


----------



## Tigerlily

Hank said:


> much better... now go out there and get some penis!



Well Chit Hank, 

Thank you for your kind response. So any other suggestions for meeting men besides bars? How do you meet your ladies?


----------



## Hank

Tigerlily said:


> Well Chit Hank,
> 
> Thank you for your kind response. So any other suggestions for meeting men besides bars? How do you meet your ladies?



escort service


----------



## MMDad

Tigerlily said:


> Well Chit Hank,
> 
> So any other suggestions for meeting men besides bars?


 So, what makes you think Hank is an expert in meeting men?


----------



## Tigerlily

MMDad said:


> So, what makes you think Hank is an expert in meeting men?



That is not what I meant.  I actually just like the name Hank.


----------



## Railroad

My online dating experience has been surprisingly not bad.  I've only had a few dates, but they were good.  But I agree that people tend to lie on dating sites and it does make sense to not get your hopes up.


----------



## Railroad

Tigerlily said:


> See this is exactly why I hate having to describe myself. So basically I need to exclude the details about being okay being alone? What about the kiddo thing. That is one that I am very serious about. My kids are too darned old and even though they say they don't care if I date, I know for a fact they will never look to another man in a fatherly way again. They have been burned too badly by not only their bio dad but my last bf too.
> 
> So how about this revision:
> 
> *I find this part the most intimidating when describing ourselves, our wants and desires. I am a divorced mother with a 14 & 15 yr. old home full time. I am not one of those people that says that "My kids are my life above anyone and anything else" but I am a good mother who is frequently busy attending to their needs.
> 
> Years ago I would have stated all the ins and outs that I would want in a man but at this point just having a pulse is a good start. Other than a pulse, a job and your own place to live without your parents would be great as well as a good sense of humor.
> 
> I am currently in College Full Time but I completely support myself and am quite self sufficient. I have a great sense of humor, I love most types of music and would be considered a quite social and somewhat talkative person.
> 
> I am 43 years old. I would consider myself average in the looks department but I do clean up well. I am by no means a Skinny Minnie but I don't take up two seats anywhere.
> 
> I really have no desire to have long walks on the beach or spend hours hiking and enjoying the birds. I am a realist and I am pretty much a straight up person. I just want to live each day as it comes.
> 
> What I look for in you is a good temperament, the ability to take care of yourself and your responsibilities. I do not wish to spend hours on end discussing the miserable details of your past relationships, I promise in return not to do the same.
> 
> I do not have any objection to you having kids, however I will not spend extended time with your kids or have you spend time with mine unless we both have decided on pursuing a relationship beyond dating.
> 
> If you think any of the above might interest you give me a shout. Until then Happy New Year.*



I like it!  Frank and to the point and realistic.  Much better than lots of profiles I've read.


----------



## Christy

Railroad said:


> I like it! Frank and to the point and realistic. Much better than lots of profiles I've read.


 
Maybe y'all should go on a date.


----------



## Christy

MMDad said:


> \Remember, everyone lies on dating sites.QUOTE]
> 
> This is not true.   I did not lie and the magnificent man I met on the dating site didn't lie either.  But I guess neither one of us had to lie because we are both so awesome.    We just passed the seven month mark and we still like each other a whole lot.


----------



## Monello

Men are visual creatures, so post flattering pictures.  Both close up and full body. Nobody wants to read a book, make bullets in your profile. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Christy

Monello said:


> Men are visual creatures, so post flattering pictures.
> Best of luck.


 
I don't think they all have to be flattering.  The one that got the most attention for me was the stupidest, most unflattering picture ever.  I actually put it up on a dare, but it was quite successful.  Apparently it showed that I didn't take myself too seriously.


----------



## MMDad

Christy said:


> This is not true.   I did not lie and the magnificent man I met on the dating site didn't lie either.  But I guess neither one of us had to lie because we are both so awesome.    We just passed the seven month mark and we still like each other a whole lot.



Okay, maybe "lie" was too harsh. Exaggerate might be better. The problem comes when they show up and one had used 20 year old pictures and the other is twice as heavy as they claimed.

I met my current wife online 17 years ago. But it's time for this to end so I can find joy in my life again.


----------



## mamatutu

MMDad said:


> Okay, maybe "lie" was too harsh. Exaggerate might be better. The problem comes when they show up and one had used 20 year old pictures and the other is twice as heavy as they claimed.
> 
> I met my current wife online 17 years ago. But it's time for this to end so I can find joy in my life again.



This is like the third negative reference you have made about your wife in the past day's threads.  I am sorry you are having trouble in your marriage.  I went through that years ago, and it is very traumatic.  It is true that life is too short to be unhappy.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Christy

MMDad said:


> Okay, maybe "lie" was too harsh. Exaggerate might be better. The problem comes when they show up and one had used 20 year old pictures and the other is twice as heavy as they claimed.
> 
> .


 
Yeah, I can see that. I don't know why people do that.  If anything I would exagerate in the opposite direction.  I'd rather say I was a beastly cow and have my date pleasantly surprised than saying I was athletic and fit and showing up looking like I look and them being disapointed.


----------



## Monello

Christy said:


> I don't think they all have to be flattering.



OK, maybe not the best word to use.  How about the pics be focused and not blurry.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> Yeah, I can see that. I don't know why people do that.  If anything I would exagerate in the opposite direction.  I'd rather say I was a beastly cow and have my date pleasantly surprised than saying I was athletic and fit and showing up looking like I look and them being disapointed.



Undersell, overdeliver.


----------



## Tigerlily

vraiblonde said:


> Undersell, overdeliver.



I get you both, however I have been found. So I may throw caution to the wind. What is there to lose?


----------



## mamatutu

Tigerlily said:


> I get you both, however I have been found. So I may throw caution to the wind. What is there to lose?



On one hand, nothing.  On the other hand, everything, and more world of hurt.  We can't know until we try.  I wish you the best in your quest.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> *Undersell*, overdeliver.



Given your height, you might want to rephrase that.


----------



## Tigerlily

mamatutu said:


> On one hand, nothing.  On the other hand, everything, and more world of hurt.  We can't know until we try.  I wish you the best in your quest.



Gosh you always post stuff that reminds me of a song.

This one would be " On the other hand, there is a golden band that reminds me of someone who could not understand"

Randy Travis. If I am correct.


----------



## mamatutu

Tigerlily said:


> Gosh you always post stuff that reminds me of a song.
> 
> This one would be " On the other hand, there is a golden band that reminds me of someone who could not understand"
> 
> Randy Travis. If I am correct.



Maybe, I missed my calling!  I love Randy Travis! But, sadly he turned into a mess.


----------



## Tigerlily

mamatutu said:


> Maybe, I missed my calling!  I love Randy Travis! But, sadly he turned into a mess.





I so agree, he has always had like a bubblehead. On the other side I reciprocated and got nada in return. So tell your hubby that if he has anyone with discipline, respect and values whom may want to be supplemented by a good woman , let me know.


----------



## Christy

Tigerlily said:


> I get you both, however I have been found. So I may throw caution to the wind. What is there to lose?


 
Nothing.  Have fun!

Even the bad dates and creepy men who send weird pictures are great.  At least if gives you a good story to tell. I think I posted on here somewhere a picture of an old man in a silky white thong. That was his introduction.  It was hysterical.


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:


> Nothing.  Have fun!
> 
> Even the bad dates and creepy men who send weird pictures are great.  At least if gives you a good story to tell. I think I posted on here somewhere a picture of an old man in a silky white thong. That was his introduction.  It was hysterical.



You said you liked my thong picture..


----------



## Christy

itsbob said:


> You said you liked my thong picture..


 
It was great Bob.  So much so, I had it blown up Fathead style and put it up in my foyer.  First thing everyone sees when they come in the door.


----------



## MMDad

Christy said:


> It was great Bob.  So much so, I had it blown up Fathead style and put it up in my foyer.  First thing everyone sees when they come in the door.



Not that it would be too much better, but I really hope you're talking about thongs that are worn on the feet.


----------



## Tigerlily

Christy said:


> Nothing.  Have fun!
> 
> Even the bad dates and creepy men who send weird pictures are great.  At least if gives you a good story to tell. I think I posted on here somewhere a picture of an old man in a silky white thong. That was his introduction.  It was hysterical.



Well I will take that advice to heart indeed. I think I may need to be more open to the fun of dating versus what may go wrong etc.


----------



## Railroad

People are interesting.  For most of my life, I wasn't a "people person." I discovered that when I decided to just be myself and let others be themselves, there's a lot of fun to be had and some really cool exchanges of ideas, experiences, etc.  I can laugh at myself and have fun at my own expense, too, and that helps a lot.  I truly enjoy bringing a smile to someone's face.  What does it really cost?  Nothing.  So on a date, I start off relaxed and just stay that way.  Why worry?  What she thinks of me is under her control, not mine.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> If breaking it off is considered failure, what is success?





one has to kiss a lot of toads before finding a prince ...


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Chemistry is at least a good place to start.





yeah but chemistry was an excuse it hop into bed after the 1st date 

'we have chemistry, so lets have sex'

2 months later *poof* 

what happened to frank 

oh it did not work out

maybe you should not have hoped in bed so fast ....

but we had chemistry .... it seemed right 

um ok ... but what happened 

oh he has xyz  habbit ... 

[just own up and admit you wanted some ... don't kid yourself there was chemistry]

vet your partners a little better


----------



## GURPS

Tigerlily said:


> Years ago I would have stated all the ins and outs that I would want in a man but at this point just having a pulse is a good start.


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> [just own up and admit you wanted some ... don't kid yourself there was chemistry]



There was clearly chemistry or you wouldn't hop into bed with someone.  Who has sex with a person they're not attracted to?


----------



## GURPS

Christy said:


> I'd rather say I was a beastly cow ....




but then you would only attract chubby chasers ...


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> yeah but chemistry was an excuse it hop into bed after the 1st date
> 
> 'we have chemistry, so lets have sex'
> 
> 2 months later *poof*
> 
> what happened to frank
> 
> oh it did not work out
> 
> maybe you should not have hoped in bed so fast ....
> 
> but we had chemistry .... it seemed right
> 
> um ok ... but what happened
> 
> oh he has xyz  habbit ...
> 
> [just own up and admit you wanted some ... don't kid yourself there was chemistry]
> 
> vet your partners a little better



What in the Hell is this gibberish?


----------



## nomoney

Hank said:


> What in the Hell is this gibberish?



someone who wishes he had a little more "chemistry" every now and then.


----------



## Hank

nomoney said:


> someone who wishes he had a little more "chemistry" every now and then.



Is Frank his boyfriend?


----------



## ArkRescue

mv_princess said:


> If I ever need to turn mine back on, this means I can come to you for advice right??



and for a fee?  LOL


----------



## ArkRescue

GURPS said:


> but then you would only attract chubby chasers ...



My Aunt was short and very ROUND - she loved to cook, esp. baking desserts, and when we visited we loved eating it all.  Her hubby was a tall skinny man.  She was always cooking, and he was always eating, but he stayed skinny.  We used to laugh when we tried to image how they conceived all those kids with their 2 opposite body sizes .... yeah the things kids think of lol


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> My Aunt was short and very ROUND - she loved to cook, esp. baking desserts, and when we visited we loved eating it all.  Her hubby was a tall skinny man.  She was always cooking, and he was always eating, but he stayed skinny.



See, I want a guy like that.


----------



## Vince

ArkRescue said:


> My Aunt was short and very ROUND - she loved to cook, esp. baking desserts, and when we visited we loved eating it all.  Her hubby was a tall skinny man.  She was always cooking, and he was always eating, but he stayed skinny.  We used to laugh when we tried to image how they conceived all those kids with their 2 opposite body sizes .... yeah the things kids think of lol


Guys like that just piss me off.  Eat as much as you want and stay skinny.  Must have a tapeworm.


----------



## Christy

GURPS said:


> but then you would only attract chubby chasers ...


 
So? :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:


> It was great Bob.  So much so, I had it blown up Fathead style and put it up in my foyer.  First thing everyone sees when they come in the door.



You did that too?


----------



## MarieB

ArkRescue said:


> My Aunt was short and very ROUND - she loved to cook, esp. baking desserts, and when we visited we loved eating it all.  Her hubby was a tall skinny man.  She was always cooking, and he was always eating, but he stayed skinny.  We used to laugh when we tried to image how they conceived all those kids with their 2 opposite body sizes .... yeah the things kids think of lol





Or things kids would rather no think of


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> Maybe y'all should go on a date.



#### stirrer.


----------



## libertytyranny

So.  I tried a dating app. Mostly an unmitigated disaster. I have met 3 men. All extremely attractive. VERY ATTRACTIVE. All so boring I couldnt stand them after a few dates. Nice on paper guys. Good looking, great jobs, very intelligent. Cannot hold my attention. :shrug:


----------



## Hank

libertytyranny said:


> So.  I tried a dating app. Mostly an unmitigated disaster. I have met 3 men. All extremely attractive. VERY ATTRACTIVE. All so boring I couldnt stand them after a few dates. Nice on paper guys. Good looking, great jobs, very intelligent. Cannot hold my attention. :shrug:



Extremely good looking dudes are usually dumb as rocks or ghey, or both... I maintain the perfect beer belly, which allows me to steer clear of that category....


----------



## vraiblonde

libertytyranny said:


> So.  I tried a dating app. Mostly an unmitigated disaster. I have met 3 men. All extremely attractive. VERY ATTRACTIVE. All so boring I couldnt stand them after a few dates. Nice on paper guys. Good looking, great jobs, very intelligent. Cannot hold my attention. :shrug:



That's not a disaster.  A disaster is when one of them is a serial killer.

I just went back on a different service a few days ago, which is WAY better than Match with a zillion more eligible guys in my interest range.  Not nearly the percentage of men with shirtless selfies in the mirror and pics of their children. 

My friend the serial dater thinks I'm nuts, but I'm making them email back and forth with me a good bit to make sure I'll be able to sit through dinner with them and not be annoyed that I made the effort to put on mascara.  Most fail that part of things.  There's one man so far who's giving me good enough conversation that I will probably meet him in person before too much longer.  The others don't seem to be interested in communication, which of course means they're not the guy for me.

I think that's one of the things Larry and I did right with the online dating thing:  we knew and liked each other well enough before the first date that something very dramatic would have had to happen for us not to be into each other.


----------



## libertytyranny

vraiblonde said:


> That's not a disaster.  A disaster is when one of them is a serial killer.
> 
> I just went back on a different service a few days ago, which is WAY better than Match with a zillion more eligible guys in my interest range.  Not nearly the percentage of men with shirtless selfies in the mirror and pics of their children.
> 
> My friend the serial dater thinks I'm nuts, but I'm making them email back and forth with me a good bit to make sure I'll be able to sit through dinner with them and not be annoyed that I made the effort to put on mascara.  Most fail that part of things.  There's one man so far who's giving me good enough conversation that I will probably meet him in person before too much longer.  The others don't seem to be interested in communication, which of course means they're not the guy for me.
> 
> I think that's one of the things Larry and I did right with the online dating thing:  we knew and liked each other well enough before the first date that something very dramatic would have had to happen for us not to be into each other.





I messaged with them first for quite a while, but I’m thinking maybe because they were engineers (2 of them anyway and one test pilot school guy) they were better at written communication? Either way I was intrigued enough to meet them out of the bajillion messages I get and they still just didn't do it for me. Maybe boring isnt the right word? Maybe just not for me. But I can generally tell within a few minutes of meeting a guy if im interested. And it perhaps drew the process out longer with the online meet because we could back and forth chat before I developed an inclination. And it obv isn’t looks that does it for me, these men where quite good looking. but again, I tend to like ####-talking men who can out sarcastic me and that seems hard to gauge from profiles/messages.

Also, Its strange but when i look at profiles I think I am looking at other factors that wouldn’t normally hit me when I first met someone in real life. In real life, I meet someone and would be attracted to their appearance, obv and to their attitude and their mannerisms. I wouldn’t find out about things like their job/education level/opinion on global warming until later. With profiles I seem to look at these things first..mostly because if im going to use the internet to meet men, then its going to be one with intelligence and a decent job..I can find couch surfers and losers at bars.

very interesting stuff.


----------



## abcxyz

GURPS said:


> yeah but chemistry was an excuse it hop into bed after the 1st date
> 
> 'we have chemistry, so lets have sex'
> 
> 2 months later *poof*
> 
> what happened to frank
> 
> oh it did not work out
> 
> maybe you should not have hoped in bed so fast ....
> 
> but we had chemistry .... it seemed right
> 
> um ok ... but what happened
> 
> *oh he has xyz  habbit ... *
> 
> [just own up and admit you wanted some ... don't kid yourself there was chemistry]
> 
> vet your partners a little better


----------



## lucky_bee

libertytyranny said:


> I messaged with them first for quite a while, but I’m thinking maybe because they were engineers (2 of them anyway and one test pilot school guy) they were better at written communication? Either way I was intrigued enough to meet them out of the bajillion messages I get and they still just didn't do it for me. Maybe boring isnt the right word? Maybe just not for me. But I can generally tell within a few minutes of meeting a guy if im interested. And it perhaps drew the process out longer with the online meet because we could back and forth chat before I developed an inclination. And it obv isn’t looks that does it for me, these men where quite good looking. but again, I tend to like ####-talking men who can out sarcastic me and that seems hard to gauge from profiles/messages.
> 
> Also, Its strange but when i look at profiles I think I am looking at other factors that wouldn’t normally hit me when I first met someone in real life. In real life, I meet someone and would be attracted to their appearance, obv and to their attitude and their mannerisms. I wouldn’t find out about things like their job/education level/opinion on global warming until later. With profiles I seem to look at these things first..mostly because if im going to use the internet to meet men, then its going to be one with intelligence and a decent job..I can find couch surfers and losers at bars.
> 
> very interesting stuff.



I just still find it hilarious that when you use it, you find all these engineers and analysts, etc. Intelligent, well-educated men. I do it and I find the military guys and trade workers. School of Hard Knocks and Common Sense. Just the way I prefer it.  

We're such opposites


----------



## Misfit

lucky_bee said:


> I just still find it hilarious that when you use it, you find all these engineers and analysts, etc. Intelligent, well-educated men. I do it and I find the military guys and trade workers. School of Hard Knocks and Common Sense. Just the way I prefer it.
> 
> We're such opposites



You two should date.


----------



## lucky_bee

Misfit said:


> You two should date.







We share a joint gym membership and an account at Pepper's Pet Pantry. Doesn't need to get any weirder.


----------



## Misfit

lucky_bee said:


> We share a joint gym membership and an account at Pepper's Pet Pantry. Doesn't need to get any weirder.




Miss’s grumpy pants, I was just trying to help.


----------



## lucky_bee

Misfit said:


> Miss’s grumpy pants, I was just trying to help.









She's really messy. Not my type


----------



## Misfit

lucky_bee said:


> She's really messy. Not my type


----------



## ArkRescue

libertytyranny said:


> I messaged with them first for quite a while, but I’m thinking maybe because they were engineers (2 of them anyway and one test pilot school guy) they were better at written communication? Either way I was intrigued enough to meet them out of the bajillion messages I get and they still just didn't do it for me. Maybe boring isnt the right word? Maybe just not for me. But I can generally tell within a few minutes of meeting a guy if im interested. And it perhaps drew the process out longer with the online meet because we could back and forth chat before I developed an inclination. And it obv isn’t looks that does it for me, these men where quite good looking. but again, I tend to like ####-talking men who can out sarcastic me and that seems hard to gauge from profiles/messages.
> 
> Also, Its strange but when i look at profiles I think I am looking at other factors that wouldn’t normally hit me when I first met someone in real life. In real life, I meet someone and would be attracted to their appearance, obv and to their attitude and their mannerisms. I wouldn’t find out about things like their job/education level/opinion on global warming until later. With profiles I seem to look at these things first..mostly because if im going to use the internet to meet men, then its going to be one with intelligence and a decent job..*I can find couch surfers and losers at bars*.
> 
> very interesting stuff.



Speaking of bars, with drink prices as high as they are, how can anyone AFFORD to hang out at a bar?  I stopped into the Boy's Tavern in Waldorf one day to grab a couple beers, play a few dollars on Keno, and chit chat with a friend, the tab for being there 1 hour (2 beers each) was around $20.  Yikes I just can't do that on a regular basis.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> #### stirrer.



How was I to know? :shrug:


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> There's one man so far who's giving me good enough conversation that I will probably meet him in person before too much longer.  The others don't seem to be interested in communication, which of course means they're not the guy for me.



So how's that working out for you?  

You're not the only nosy 1 around here.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

vraiblonde said:


> My friend the serial dater thinks I'm nuts, but I'm making them email back and forth with me a good bit to make sure I'll be able to sit through dinner with them and not be annoyed that I made the effort to put on mascara.  Most fail that part of things.  There's one man so far who's giving me good enough conversation that I will probably meet him in person before too much longer.  The others don't seem to be interested in communication, which of course means they're not the guy for me.



I went out with one last week that I put forth the effort to do the makeup and hair. We met and he was a chronic whiner and complainer about how much his life sucks blah blah blah. At least he didn't whine for 4 hours about how his ex-wife did him wrong and all the bitterness that came with it. 

I won't go out with the whiner again. IF you don't like something about how your life is turning out CHANGE it. I had more issues with the fact he lived with his parents and had zero intention of moving out of their house anytime soon. He had a good job..OR nurse.

I also have decided that I just shouldn't go out with anyone since I am moving anyhow. The ex boyfriend is like well maybe you will meet someone and stay there. Um. No.


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> So how's that working out for you?



So far so good.  For our second date he took me to the commissary on base, which I thought was sweet.  Next we'll probably graduate to Giant.  Then, if things are still going well, maybe Whole Foods or Wegman's.  It's good to not rush things.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> So far so good.  For our second date he took me to the commissary on base, which I thought was sweet.  Next we'll probably graduate to Giant.  Then, if things are still going well, maybe Whole Foods or Wegman's.  It's good to not rush things.



The commissary?!  *swoon*


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> So far so good.  For our second date he took me to the commissary on base, which I thought was sweet.  Next we'll probably graduate to Giant.  Then, if things are still going well, maybe Whole Foods or Wegman's.  It's good to not rush things.



I will take you to the Commissary AND the Exchange AND the movie theater.  

And have you back home in time to go on your date with someone deliciously handsome and charming.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> For our second date he took me to the commissary on base, which I thought was sweet.



:bigspender: 

Did he push you in the buggy?


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> Did he push you in the buggy?



No he did not.  I'll have to speak to him about that.

He did charm the produce babe into conjuring up some cilantro out of thin air.  I thought that was pretty slick.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> produce babe





Were either raspberries or pineapple juice on the shopping list?


----------



## vraiblonde

Monello said:


> Were either raspberries or pineapple juice on the shopping list?



We were only at the herb stage of the relationship.  Fruit doesn't come into play until date three, maybe four.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> We were only at the herb stage of the relationship.  Fruit doesn't come into play until date three, maybe four.



Ah, so it is true; herb IS a gateway!!!


----------

